# Cita de Hitler sobre africanos y negros. Con audio. Vrutal razismoh hinsaid. Lo menos cierran el foro



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Ene 2022)

Esto lo dijo despues de la invasion de Italia a Etiopía, tras quejarse las democracias del fajsismoh i del nancismoh

El texto completo relacionado lo pongo si alguien lo pide. Pero lo de mas salsa es lo que dice el video

como veis, los nancys i Jirle kerian ejterminah a todas las rasas ke no eran la hariah i tal, lo han dicho en la secta despues de la variante hastaelcojon del covid-19

*****

EDITO un pequeño error, aunque no cambia la esencia del texto:

Este audio no corresponde a 1936 tras la invasion italiana a Etiopía, sino a 1939, en un discurso para responder a Roosevelt. Es el mismo donde ...


----------



## [IΞI] (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cuarentaconseis (5 Ene 2022)

El buen gesto de Hitler con Jesse Owens que no tuvo en Estados Unidos


Jesse Owens fue un atleta de Estados Unidos que lo ganó todo en los Juegos Olímpicos. Se cree que Adolf Hitler nunca lo saludó pero eso es un mito




www.google.com


----------



## HDR (5 Ene 2022)

Alemania se quedó en segundo plano a la hora de repartir África y Asia en el s. XIX. Inglaterra y Francia se quedaron con todo lo bueno y a los demás, con Alemania a la cabeza, les quedaron las sobras. Alemania entra en la I GM en gran parte por esto. Hitler dice lo del vídeo sin creer ni una sola palabra, porque no es Alemania sino sus rivales quienes dominan esos continentes.


----------



## Insurrecto7245 (5 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Alemania se quedó en segundo plano a la hora de repartir África y Asia en el s. XIX. Inglaterra y Francia se quedaron con todo lo bueno y a los demás, con Alemania a la cabeza, les quedaron las sobras. Alemania entra en la I GM en gran parte por esto. Hitler dice lo del vídeo sin creer ni una sola palabra, porque no es Alemania sino sus rivales quienes dominan esos continentes.



Y Hitler no tenia ambiciones en África, el quería su Lebensraum.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Alemania se quedó en segundo plano a la hora de repartir África y Asia en el s. XIX. Inglaterra y Francia se quedaron con todo lo bueno y a los demás, con Alemania a la cabeza, les quedaron las sobras. Alemania entra en la I GM en gran parte por esto. Hitler dice lo del vídeo sin creer ni una sola palabra, porque no es Alemania sino sus rivales quienes dominan esos continentes.



Sisí, ante un argumento que desmonta la tesis oficial, te inventas otro y ya

Ya sabemos como sois los oficialistas


----------



## EnKli (5 Ene 2022)

Keria matar a toh k no tenían loh ojo asuleh y fueran rubitoh



Esto es literalmente lo que me explicaron en el colegio


----------



## ShellShock (5 Ene 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> Keria matar a toh k no tenían loh ojo asuleh y fueran rubitoh
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es literalmente lo que me explicaron en el colegio



A mí también. Exactamente eso, como a todos los nacidos en los últimos 80 años.

Rascando un poco uno puede descubrir que las causas de la II GM fueron principalmente monetarias. Había (y sigue habiendo) un sistema bancario mundial diseñado para el expolio de los pueblos, y Hitler quiso sacar a Alemania y sus aliados de ese juego. No le dejaron ni por las buenas ni por las malas. El patrón trabajo es una cosa muy peligrosa...

Claro que prácticamente nadie se toma la molestia de curiosear un poco. Es más fácil aceptar lo que te dan ya bien mascadito que buscar la verdad.









Inflacion: Patrón oro y patrón trabajo - BIIE


Teoría keynesiana John Maynard Keynes, nacido en Inglaterra, lanzó una teoría contraria al concepto tradicional de que el presupuesto sano de gobierno debe ser equilibrado. Keynes afirmó que el Estado debe crear dinero y gastar más de lo que percibe de impuestos: esto se llama “inflación”...




biie.org


----------



## kopke (5 Ene 2022)

El pecado de Hitler fue intentar crear una economía sostenible, autosuficiente y basada en el trabajo y el desarrollo tecnológico.

Las élites financieras judías no podían permitirlo.


----------



## Tagghino (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## cerilloprieto (5 Ene 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> Keria matar a toh k no tenían loh ojo asuleh y fueran rubitoh
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es literalmente lo que me explicaron en el colegio



Los colegios son factorías cuyo objetivo es dañar a los niños de manera irreversible, para impedir que se desarrollen como personas.


----------



## Insurgent (5 Ene 2022)

Que progre era el Führer.


----------



## HDR (5 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sisí, ante un argumento que desmonta la tesis oficial, te inventas otro y ya
> 
> Ya sabemos como sois los oficialistas



Te inventas otro no. La Historia. Quizás no la conozcas. Cualquier poyada puede ser escrita por cualquiera en un foro, pero la Historia hay que conocerla mediante el esfuerzo que pocos pueden realizar.


Es curioso que intentes hacer quedar bien a Hitler ante los progres que suelen ser sus opuestos a base de pretender que Hitler sea aún más progre que ellos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Te inventas otro no. La Historia. Quizás no la conozcas. Cualquier poyada puede ser escrita por cualquiera en un foro, pero la Historia hay que conocerla mediante el esfuerzo que pocos pueden realizar.
> 
> 
> Es curioso que intentes hacer quedar bien a Hitler ante los progres que suelen ser sus opuestos a base de pretender que Hitler sea aún más progre que ellos.



Tu eres un rojo de mierda y tu avatar lo demuestra, la historia te importa un pimiento, y lo sabemos todos

Así que aquí no engañas a nadie, gusano


----------



## HDR (5 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu eres un rojo de mierda y tu avatar lo demuestra, la historia te importa un pimiento, y lo sabemos todos
> 
> Así que aquí no engañas a nadie, gusano



No sé, yo tengo las ideas muy claras. No puede gustarme un socialista germano filoislámico si soy español conservador de derechas. Menos aún uno que era un lunático estúpido y desequilibrado y que condenó a su país a la derrota por su mediocridad al mando.

Creo que no tengo ningún cacao. No soy yo el filonazi que va por ahí con imágenes de negros de la NBA mientras intenta que Hitler sea Teresa de Calcuta para intentar ganarse la aprobación de los progres que lo critican, como haría un buen arrastrado de pura cepa.

¿Estás seguro de que eres nacional-*socialista*? Tienes tendencias de cobarde pepero.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No sé, yo tengo las ideas muy claras. No puede gustarme un socialista germano filoislámico si soy español conservador de derechas. Menos aún uno que era un lunático estúpido y desequilibrado y que condenó a su país a la derrota por su mediocridad al mando.
> 
> Creo que no tengo ningún cacao. No soy yo el filonazi que va por ahí con imágenes de negros de la NBA mientras intenta que Hitler sea Teresa de Calcuta para intentar ganarse la aprobación de los progres que lo critican, como haría un buen arrastrado de pura cepa.
> 
> ¿Estás seguro de que eres nacional-*socialista*? Tienes tendencias de cobarde pepero.



Tu eres un rojo hijo de puta, por eso finges ser "un conservador de derecha" a la vez que llevas un avatar burlandote de Abascal

Y como tu cabeza de rojo hijo de puta no procesa la moral, no ves la contradiccion de intentar atacarme por llevar un avatar de un hombre negro en este hilo.

Porque los rojos sois así de escoria inmunda. La sociedad debe protegerse de los mierdas como tú


----------



## HDR (6 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu eres un rojo hijo de puta, por eso finges ser "un conservador de derecha" a la vez que llevas un avatar burlandote de Abascal
> 
> Y como tu cabeza de rojo hijo de puta no procesa la moral, no ves la contradiccion de intentar atacarme por llevar un avatar de un hombre negro en este hilo.
> 
> Porque los rojos sois así de escoria inmunda. La sociedad debe protegerse de los mierdas como tú



Bueno, yo al contrario que tú no necesito buscar aprobación de nadie, no tengo por qué convencerte de nada.

El negraco de tu foto, ¿es nazi? No, seguramente no. ¿Qué crees que diría papaíto Hitler si viera a los supuestos nazis de hoy idolatrando a negros?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ene 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> Keria matar a toh k no tenían loh ojo asuleh y fueran rubitoh
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es literalmente lo que me explicaron en el colegio





ShellShock dijo:


> A mí también. Exactamente eso, como a todos los nacidos en los últimos 80 años.
> 
> Rascando un poco uno puede descubrir que las causas de la II GM fueron principalmente monetarias. Había (y sigue habiendo) un sistema bancario mundial diseñado para el expolio de los pueblos, y Hitler quiso sacar a Alemania y sus aliados de ese juego. No le dejaron ni por las buenas ni por las malas. El patrón trabajo es una cosa muy peligrosa...
> 
> ...



Exacto

Y es de las mentiras del Sistema que mas ha calado de todas.

Y la que mas dificil resulta de borrar a la gente


----------



## Billy Ray (6 Ene 2022)

Paul Von Lettow Vorbeck no tragaba a Hitler, le llamó hijo de puta en toda su cara y se quedó tan ancho, hasta Adolfo se la tenía que envainar con él y tragarse el sapo. Esas palabras de Hitler no se de que fecha serán, supongo que ya en la guerra, y són completamente lógicas ya que són simple troleo. Africa estaba dominada por Francia e Inglaterra, y lo mismo que en Egipto o la India alentar a los nacionalismos de los indígenas era táctica politica. Les dora la píldora a los negros, si, lo mismo que a musulmanes o hindúes dominados por las potencias enemigas de Alemania, pero no quiere decir nada. De haberse materializado el sueño de una Africa alemana, la unión terrestre de la Deutsch Ostafrika con el Camerún, Togoland y Namibia, y haberse mantenido hasta Hitler, estoy seguro de que ese discurso jamás habría sido pronunciado.


----------



## Gorguera (6 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu eres un rojo hijo de puta, por eso finges ser "un conservador de derecha" a la vez que llevas un avatar burlandote de Abascal
> 
> Y como tu cabeza de rojo hijo de puta no procesa la moral, no ves la contradiccion de intentar atacarme por llevar un avatar de un hombre negro en este hilo.
> 
> Porque los rojos sois así de escoria inmunda. La sociedad debe protegerse de los mierdas como tú



Lo de los usuarios con perfil oculto, acusando a los demás de no ser lo suficientemente "nasis y supremasistas" mientras defienden causas rojas. Un clásico. 

Recuerdo el caso de un psicópata rojo del foro colgando carteles abstencionistas de Democracia Nacional (Partido que el detesta en su fuero interno) para evitar que VOX o incluso la Pepé sacasen votos en Madrid y no cayera el gobierno rojo de allí.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (6 Ene 2022)

Tengo curiosidad por saber qué piensan en China de los distintos contendientes en la 2GM. Puede ser una visión más imparcial sin apasionamientos, viendo los puntos buenos y malos de unos y otros.
Quizá si los anglos pierden el poder a manos de los asiáticos cambie el tratamiento historiográfico del siglo XX.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber qué piensan en China de los distintos contendientes en la 2GM. Puede ser una visión más imparcial sin apasionamientos, viendo los puntos buenos y malos de unos y otros.
> Quizá si los anglos pierden el poder a manos de los asiáticos cambie el tratamiento historiográfico del siglo XX.



En China son oficialistas y en Japon favorables al Eje, todavia hoy dia


----------



## El Moñas (6 Ene 2022)

Hitler era nacionalista y socialista. Nacionalista alemán, en el sentido de promoción y expansión de Alemania, y socialista en el lado económico por otro.

Y esto no lo digo para convencer a rojos de hoy día de que Hitler era progre o similar. Son los datos. Los que dudeis de que Hitler era socialista consultad el ideario del NSDAP, el Partido NacionalSocialista de los Trabajadores Alemanes, *que así se hacía llamar*


----------



## Impactrueno (6 Ene 2022)

Pongamos que los nazis fueran muy muy muy malos y todas las contradicciones que aparecen fueran subterfugios y apariencias con la intencion de conseguir aliados a los que luego traicionaria o engañar al publico para sumar adeptos; puede que fuera asi o puede que no, no lo se, dejemos la duda abierta.

Pero es que resulta que la alternativa al nazismo es lo que en ese video se llama democracias, el sistema vigente y que conozco perfectamente, y que resumiendo es una puta MIERDA ademas de una MENTIRA. Entonces, si algun rojo progre de mierda entra aqui a decir que Hitler malo y aliados buenos lo mandare a la mierda; porque de lo primero puedo no estar seguro, pero convencerme de lo segundo es de hijos de puta. Y ya puestos, un nazi al menos tiene honor.


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Ene 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> Keria matar a toh k no tenían loh ojo asuleh y fueran rubitoh
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es literalmente lo que me explicaron en el colegio



Una sarta de mentiras, cuando escuchas sus discursos te quedas a cuadros de cómo nos manipulan los medios.


----------



## sisar_vidal (6 Ene 2022)

Cuando se enteren que Hitler luchaban por;
-libertad del pueblo hiperboreo (españolitos incluidos).
Contra:
-judiada sionista

La peña colapsará.


----------



## sisar_vidal (6 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En China son oficialistas y en Japon favorables al Eje, todavia hoy dia



Tienes info de Japón sobre el fuhrer?


----------



## germano89 (6 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No sé, yo tengo las ideas muy claras. No puede gustarme un socialista germano filoislámico si soy español conservador de derechas. Menos aún uno que era un lunático estúpido y desequilibrado y que condenó a su país a la derrota por su mediocridad al mando.
> 
> Creo que no tengo ningún cacao. No soy yo el filonazi que va por ahí con imágenes de negros de la NBA mientras intenta que Hitler sea Teresa de Calcuta para intentar ganarse la aprobación de los progres que lo critican, como haría un buen arrastrado de pura cepa.
> 
> ¿Estás seguro de que eres nacional-*socialista*? Tienes tendencias de cobarde pepero.



Mira no voy a cambiar tu idea de Hitler, porque años de mentiras no se van con una frase, pero sí te voy a demostrar que Hitler no era un tonto que no sabía comandar a sus ejercitos.



Tu visión es la visión que los vencedores quieren que tengas, una visión basada en la propaganda que hizo un señor a cambio de que le perdonaran la vida y que por su labor propagandística con los vencedores fué condecorado tanto por Hitler como por los EE.UU









Franz Halder - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## lascanteras723 (6 Ene 2022)

Será que le interesaba aliarse con ellos para hacerle la pinza a Europa. Luego los liquidaría.


----------



## Evolucionista (6 Ene 2022)

*Hitler vuelve en modo antirracista:*


----------



## FeiJiao (6 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber qué piensan en China de los distintos contendientes en la 2GM. Puede ser una visión más imparcial sin apasionamientos, viendo los puntos buenos y malos de unos y otros.
> Quizá si los anglos pierden el poder a manos de los asiáticos cambie el tratamiento historiográfico del siglo XX.



En China se las suda lo que halla pasado en el frente europeo en la 2GM.
Publicamente puedes andar vestido con uniforme nazi, hacer el saludo romano y ahi no pasa nada...
Todo eso que es ilegal en europa referente a apologias al nazismo es reemplazado por lo del Japon del eje.
Cuidado con andar mostrando simbologia imperial japonesa porque ahi si seras funado severamente.

Una cantante china (Zhao Wei) tuvo la ocurrencia de usar este vestido en un concierto






Su carrera quedo practicamente jodida, y el gobierno la ha ido "borrando" del Internet


----------



## Akira. (6 Ene 2022)

Exacto, el resto fue marketing y manipulación. Lo de expulsar a los Judíos no era la primera vez que ocurría en la historia, por algo será.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Tienes info de Japón sobre el fuhrer?



En los museos de Tokyo hablan bien de él. Abrí un hilo hace años y puse fotos, pero a ver como lo encuentro ahora


----------



## Matriz_81 (6 Ene 2022)

¿Hitler venía de Dios? En caso afirmativo, argumentaciones, por favor.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> ¿Hitler venía de Dios? En caso afirmativo, argumentaciones, por favor.



Dios sabe todo, y yo no puedo afirmar nada aquí. 

Lo que sí veo claro es que sus enemigos eran enemigos de Dios, que no significa necesariamente que Hitler fuera creyente.


----------



## chusto (7 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto lo dijo despues de la invasion de Italia a Etiopía, tras quejarse las democracias del fajsismoh i del nancismoh
> 
> El texto completo relacionado lo pongo si alguien lo pide. Pero lo de mas salsa es lo que dice el video
> 
> como veis, los nancys i Jirle kerian ejterminah a todas las rasas ke no eran la hariah i tal, lo han dicho en la secta despues de la variante hastaelcojon del covid-19



Es increible como los neonazis y fachas de todo pelaje os esforzais en demostrar que Hitler no mato a ni uno solo judio, y encima ahora con este video, parezca que era antifa antiracista.

Al final vais a convertir la figura de hitler en una especie de progre mugremita.

Cada dia sois mas ridiculos los fachas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Es increible como los neonazis y fachas de todo pelaje os esforzais en demostrar que Hitler no mato a ni uno solo judio, y encima ahora con este video, parezca que era antifa antiracista.
> 
> Al final vais a convertir la figura de hitler en una especie de progre mugremita.
> 
> Cada dia sois mas ridiculos los fachas.



Ánimo sucnormal, disfruta de tu presente con los Aliades


----------



## chusto (7 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ánimo sucnormal, disfruta de tu presente con los Aliades



Acoge un negrito victima de las potencias europeas en tu casa, seguro que a Hitler le pareceria bien.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Acoge un negrito victima de las potencias europeas en tu casa, seguro que a Hitler le pareceria bien.



En mi casa? Los Aliades ya se lo han metido en el coño a tu madre jajajajaaj

Basura.


----------



## jaimegvr (7 Ene 2022)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> Y Hitler no tenia ambiciones en África, el quería su Lebensraum.



Claro que las tenia, en las negociaciones de paz de entre 1939 y 1940, Hitler exigió, a cambio de retirarse de Polonia: Dangzig, devolucion de silesia, devolucion de las colonias alemanas perdidas en el Tratado de Versalles ( Tanganika, Togo, Camerun y Namibia), entre otras cosas. Si las quería, por sus recursos naturales.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2022)

chusto dijo:


> Es increible como los neonazis y fachas de todo pelaje os esforzais en demostrar que Hitler no mato a ni uno solo judio, y encima ahora con este video, parezca que era antifa antiracista.
> 
> Al final vais a convertir la figura de hitler en una especie de progre mugremita.
> 
> Cada dia sois mas ridiculos los fachas.



¿Qué diría @ominae que ante una evidencia como la de este hilo, un rojo entre solo a rebuznar de este modo?


----------



## ominae (7 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Qué diría @ominae que ante una evidencia como la de este hilo, un rojo entre solo a rebuznar de este modo?



siempre hacen lo mismo, son una plaga y un desastre y lo malo es que las opiniones que tenemos sobre diversos temas son fabricadas por esta gente de ese modo, empleando este tipo de trucos chapuceros. Por ejemplo veras que llaman a todo tecnicamente nazi o fascista sin que tenga que ver, pero como lo repiten mucho el resto de la población lo acaba haciendo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Qué diría @ominae que ante una evidencia como la de este hilo, un rojo entre solo a rebuznar de este modo?



Ominae es un folla aliados y folla arnkakunas
Cuidado pues


----------



## ominae (7 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ominae es un folla aliados y folla arnkakunas
> Cuidado pues



yo trato de decir lo que creo que es verdad, a diferencia de usted que se hace pasar por lo que no es de forma ya bastante obscena. Entiendo que le parezca un comportamiento rarísimo visto a lo que se dedica el 50% del foro pero le aseguro que todavia queda gente asi.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Ominae es un folla aliados y folla arnkakunas
> Cuidado pues





ominae dijo:


> yo trato de decir lo que creo que es verdad, a diferencia de usted que se hace pasar por lo que no es de forma ya bastante obscena. Entiendo que le parezca un comportamiento rarísimo visto a lo que se dedica el 50% del foro pero le aseguro que todavia queda gente asi.



Ominae es de los foreros a los que mas respeto a todo el forero, aunque considero que en la Segunda Guerra Mundial está confundido, no por maldad, sino por ingenuidad.

El asunto es que lo importante es si una persona es bondadosa o malvada, mas que una opinion en un tema concreto.

Yo por ejemplo considero al Eje los buenos en la guerra, y que iban a buena fe, que querían defender a sus pueblos frente a los bolchevismos y aliados e itneresados diversos en la victoria de esto

Pero eso no quita que aprecie completamente a ominae, a pesar de diferir en este punto; y que deteste completamente a skins nazis que llaman "monos" a los negros.

No es la opinion de un tema concreto lo importante, si no la bondadosidad y veracidad


----------



## cacho_perro (7 Ene 2022)

ENÉSIMO CAGAHILO DE ODA A HITLER NEONAZI, SIN ÉSTOS Y LOS DE TRAVELOS CON POLLAS, TDS PTS, MUERTE A LOS CUBAZELANOS Y AL COLETAS/YOLI, LAS KAKUNAS SON UN TIMO Y ODA A LA TIERRA PLANA BURBUJA NO ESTARÍA COMPLETO, BIENVENIDOS A 2022, EL FUTURO VRIYANTE!


----------



## ominae (7 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ominae es de los foreros a los que mas respeto a todo el forero, aunque considero que en la Segunda Guerra Mundial está confundido, no por maldad, sino por ingenuidad.
> 
> El asunto es que lo importante es si una persona es bondadosa o malvada, mas que una opinion en un tema concreto.
> 
> ...



Este tipo de gente no entiende que puedas discrepar con alguien algo, pero estar de acuerdo con el en otras muchas cosas, no es entendible en su mentalidad de CM o fanaticos en donde se dedican a atacar y a insultar a la gente o a difamarla, porque para ellos internet es eso, en vez de un sitio de debate donde aprender y reflexionar sobre determinadas cosas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Este tipo de gente no entiende que puedas discrepar con alguien algo, pero estar de acuerdo con el en otras muchas cosas, no es entendible en su mentalidad de CM o fanaticos en donde se dedican a atacar y a insultar a la gente o a difamarla, porque para ellos internet es eso, en vez de un sitio de debate donde aprender y reflexionar sobre determinadas cosas.



Te has vacunado ya? Mejor cállate.

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos por cierto, los monos, monos son.


----------



## ominae (7 Ene 2022)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Te has vacunado ya? Mejor cállate.
> 
> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos por cierto, los monos, monos son.



Sigue intentando engañar a la gente con tus difamaciones, ten por seguro que yo no estoy vacunado, al contrario que la mitad del foro de los supuestos "antivacunas", igual de falsos que tu, que decis una cosa y luego hacéis todo lo contario mientras os descojonais.


----------



## sisar_vidal (7 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Sigue intentando engañar a la gente con tus difamaciones, ten por seguro que yo no estoy vacunado, al contrario que la mitad del foro de los supuestos "antivacunas", igual de falsos que tu, que decis una cosa y luego hacéis todo lo contario mientras os descojonais.



Si, me he puesto 300, piérdete.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2022)

@sisar_vidal en otros hilos estoy de acuerdo contigo, en esta discusión no


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Este tipo de gente no entiende que puedas discrepar con alguien algo, pero estar de acuerdo con el en otras muchas cosas, no es entendible en su mentalidad de CM o fanaticos en donde se dedican a atacar y a insultar a la gente o a difamarla, porque para ellos internet es eso, en vez de un sitio de debate donde aprender y reflexionar sobre determinadas cosas.



Sí.

Una vez tuve una charla con @ESC de esto mismo. Había un rojo de estos que se notaba a mala fe, y le puse en el ignore, y a ESC, que es un forero que va a buena fe, se lo tomó a mal porque creía que ponía en el ignore a discrepantes, y no entendía este matiz


----------



## FOYETE (7 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Los colegios son factorías cuyo objetivo es dañar a los niños de manera irreversible, para impedir que se desarrollen como personas.



El sistema educativo está creado por la masonería, krausianismo.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Ene 2022)

Efectivamente, las memocracias invadieron e hicieron la guerra a medio planeta y a todas las razas, incluyendo a los blanquitos, y a Hitler le hicieron la guerra por un corredor en Polonia y por querer hacer lo mismo que las memocracias occidentales ya habían hecho y estaban haciendo, sólo que hacia el este.


----------



## chusto (7 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ominae es de los foreros a los que mas respeto a todo el forero, aunque considero que en la Segunda Guerra Mundial está confundido, no por maldad, sino por ingenuidad.
> 
> El asunto es que lo importante es si una persona es bondadosa o malvada, mas que una opinion en un tema concreto.
> 
> ...



Dato de vital importancia. Los buenos defienden su tierra, los malos roban la de otros. Los nazis empezaron anexionandose Austria, despues Checoslovaquia. Los "aliados" estuvieron de acuerdo sin contar con la opinion de estas dos naciones.

La Italia fascista unos años antes habia masacrado varios millones de etiopes en la guerra de abisinia.

Para considerar al eje los "buenos" hay que ser muy hijo de puta. Pero no te preocupes, cuando estes en el infierno ardiendo eternamente, el diablo te lo hara entender hijo de lutero.


----------



## il banditto (7 Ene 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> Keria matar a toh k no tenían loh ojo asuleh y fueran rubitoh
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es literalmente lo que me explicaron en el colegio



Jajajaj recuerdo a un progresor contando esa misma historia, más dramático incluso, medio gritando con ojos lacrimosos decía imagina que un nazi loco entra en tu casa y PUM!! Le mete 2 tiros a tu madre en la cabeza porque tenéis el pelo negro! Porque eso lo hacían muchas veces!! Brvtal el adoctrinamiento de los güenos, no dudo que este tipo de comentarios se dan en el 99% de colegios.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Ene 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Jajajaj recuerdo a un progresor contando esa misma historia, más dramático incluso, medio gritando con ojos lacrimosos decía imagina que un nazi loco entra en tu casa y PUM!! Le mete 2 tiros a tu madre en la cabeza porque tenéis el pelo negro! Porque eso lo hacían muchas veces!! Brvtal el adoctrinamiento de los güenos, no dudo que este tipo de comentarios se dan en el 99% de colegios.



Es que es asqueroso.

Estamos ante las mentiras evidentes que hablaba en otro hilo






Las MENTIRAS DEBEN SER EVIDENTES en los sistemas totalitarios como el nuestro


Uno de los errores más graves que veo es pensar que las mentiras en los sistemas politicos deben ser verosímiles, lo que no tiene sentido. En la novela 1984 tenemos textos como este en el último tercio: "O´Brien alzó la mano izquierda, con el dorso hacia Winston, el pulgar oculto y los cuatro...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Ene 2022)

Que bien


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No sé, yo tengo las ideas muy claras. No puede gustarme un socialista germano filoislámico si soy español conservador de derechas. Menos aún uno que era un lunático estúpido y desequilibrado y que condenó a su país a la derrota por su mediocridad al mando.



Todo eso está muy bien, excepto por el pequeño detalle de que es mentira.
El ataque a Francia fue una genialidad que ningún general le aceptaba a Hitler hasta que el mejor de ellos, Von Manstein, dijo que sí se podía hacer, y lo hizo.

Si un lunático estupido desequilibrado puso en jaque a los dueños del mundo, esto dice poco en favor de ellos. 
Habla bien del camello Mohamed, si quieres venderlo.

Que todos los que se han enemistado con los dueños del mundo acaben convertidos en satanás no parece llamarte a reflexión, a pesar de que le pasó a España y le sigue pasando y es la causa de no pocas penurias, traumas y dolencias que aún arrastramos. Lo que le hacen a Hitler desde hace menos de un siglo nos lo hicieron a nosotros medio milenio. 
Pero tú tienes las ideas muy claras y no te das por aludido.


----------



## HDR (8 Ene 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Pero tú tienes las ideas muy claras y no te das por aludido.



Evidentemente. Vosotros sois babosas de mar, y yo un tiburón blanco; no hay comunicación posible entre vosotros y yo, estoy a un nivel exageradamente superior, vuestra ignorancia es terrible. Hitler era un idiota con retraso y ahí están sus actos que lo demuestran, no voy a entrar a debatirlos con las babosas, qué sentido tendría. Ni siquiera sois mi presa, no gano nada comunicándome con absolutos ignorantes abducidos. Hitler era un imbécil, como corresponde a un socialista, y él solo arruinó la guerra para Alemania. Franco lo caló bien y por eso se pasó toda la IIGM riéndose de él con desprecio. Resultado: Hitler al hoyo, Alemania comunista, Franco al bollo, España nacionalcatolicista. 

Cualquiera se ríe de un desnortado limitadillo y con ínfulas. Como hago yo con vosotros.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Ene 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber qué piensan en China de los distintos contendientes en la 2GM. Puede ser una visión más imparcial sin apasionamientos, viendo los puntos buenos y malos de unos y otros.
> Quizá si los anglos pierden el poder a manos de los asiáticos cambie el tratamiento historiográfico del siglo XX.



China sufrió mucho a manos de Japón, sería natural que fuesen anti-eje, en Japón siempre admiraron a Alemania, se parecen más a los alemanes que muchos europeos.







Varios líderes, incluidos presidentes de países asiáticos, han hablado públicamente acerca de las élites financieras apátridas que ganaron la WWII y gobiernan el mundo, allí no hay la censura que hay en Europa. Me suena que quizá el presidente de Bangladesh, quizá el de Indonesia o Malasia o por ahí.
En el mundo musulman y en el Árabe hay libertad para vender libros polémicos, como “Mi lucha”, en Europa te meten a la cárcel. Incluso en Latinoamérica he comprado libros en librerías mainstream que en Europa sería impensable.

Europa es tierra colonizada y castrada, el resto del mundo no es igual.



HDR dijo:


> Evidentemente. Vosotros sois babosas de mar, y yo un tiburón blanco; no hay comunicación posible entre vosotros y yo, estoy a un nivel exageradamente superior, vuestra ignorancia es terrible. Hitler era un idiota con retraso y ahí están sus actos que lo demuestran, no voy a entrar a debatirlos con las babosas, qué sentido tendría. Ni siquiera sois mi presa, no gano nada comunicándome con absolutos ignorantes abducidos. Hitler era un imbécil, como corresponde a un socialista, y él solo arruinó la guerra para Alemania. Franco lo caló bien y por eso se pasó toda la IIGM riéndose de él con desprecio. Resultado: Hitler al hoyo, Alemania comunista, Franco al bollo, España nacionalcatolicista.
> 
> Cualquiera se ríe de un desnortado limitadillo y con ínfulas. Como hago yo con vosotros.



¿En qué quedamos? ¿No vas a debatir con nosotros porque eres superior o llevas media docena de mensajes debatiendo? ¿A qué le hacemos caso, a lo que dices o a lo que haces? ¿Si mientes en eso, mientes en lo otro también, o no sabes por donde te da el aire?
Las medallas que se concede uno a sí mismo tienen poco valor.

A Franco le dijo Canaris que no entrase en la guerra. ¿Franco al bollo? Pocos bollos hasta que cedió su país a cambio de pan rendido por hambre, hasta que no regaló el suelo español para bases militares y otras muchas concesiones no hubo bollo. Fue una victoria pírrica porque todos sus logros se desataron bien desatados a velocidad de vértigo desde 1975.


----------



## HDR (8 Ene 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿En qué quedamos? ¿No vas a debatir con nosotros porque eres superior o llevas media docena de mensajes debatiendo?



No debato nada, no voy a entrar a contrastar hechos concretos que demuestran por qué Hitler era un retrasado mental y un cobarde con gente como tú que son la indigencia mental materializada. Tan solo os desprecio, y mira si eres tonto que no distingues.

Sois tan entrañables como los comunistas que van por ahí diciendo que la URSS fue la que venció a Alemania. Todos vais dándoos golpecitos en el pecho con vuestros discursitos a medida. Estáis hechos los unos para los otros 


¿Quiénes pueden adorar a un lunático y retrasado mental?
Lunáticos y retrasados mentales como él.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No debato nada, no voy a entrar a contrastar hechos concretos que demuestran por qué Hitler era un retrasado mental y un cobarde con gente como tú que son la indigencia mental materializada. Tan solo os desprecio, y mira si eres tonto que no distingues.
> 
> Sois tan entrañables como los comunistas que van por ahí diciendo que la URSS fue la que venció a Alemania. Todos vais dándoos golpecitos en el pecho con vuestros discursitos a medida. Estáis hechos los unos para los otros
> 
> ...



Estas muy empeñado en recalcar que nos desprecias, a lo mejor es que se te escapa -también- el mismo concepto de desprecio. Tantos esfuerzos contradicen la misma esencia del conceto.

Tan cobarde que se quedó a morir en su barco, cosa que no todos los capitanes hacen. Tan cobarde que le dieron dos medallas al valor en la WWI. Dos más de las que tienes tú.

Un retrasado mental que llevó a todo tu mundo al límite y obligó a todo ese mundo a coligarse en su contra.
Tres cuartas partes del mundo temblando y poniendo toda la carne en el asador por un sunormal. 
Estoy seguro de que, si hay algún sunormal, cualquier forero sabrá distinguir donde.


----------



## alas97 (8 Ene 2022)

fuera de toda manipulación de la historia como se hace actualmente.

Escuche un video de casi tres horas explicando al detalle la invasión del este por alemania y su necesidad de expandirse.

cuando alemania pierde, alguien dice: "Hemos retrocedido 1000 años".

La historia de la expansión de las tribus germanas es muy clara, si querían sobrevivir tenían que extenderse sobre los territorios del este. ya lo habían hecho a lo largo de los siglos, hacia el oeste, norte y sur.

Cuando termino la segunda guerra mundial y leyendo en diagonal, estaba claro que la suerte estaba echada sobre toda la civilización europea y occidental contando América del norte.

Las cosas que estamos presenciando en la actualidad dan fe, que la civilización blanca va camino hacia la extinción y ya nada lo detendrá.

Lejos del discurso ideológico, las pruebas son irrefutables.

En 100 años, nadie se acordará de nada. está surgiendo un mundo donde seremos devueltos a la edad del bronce y solo la elite disfrutara como siempre de los avances científicos, aunque ellos también están en peligro por causa de la endogamia. a menos que descubran algo que les permita perpetuar su existencia que lo veo difícil, y les ayude a detener con terapias génicas su depauperación.

en 1945 perdimos todos, hasta los que no habíamos nacido entonces. solo hay que ver lo que queda de blancos en África, en asía y América latina.


----------



## Barracuda (8 Ene 2022)

no entender soy sueco.


Billy Ray dijo:


> Paul Von Lettow Vorbeck no tragaba a Hitler, le llamó hijo de puta en toda su cara y se quedó tan ancho, hasta Adolfo se la tenía que envainar con él y tragarse el sapo. Esas palabras de Hitler no se de que fecha serán, supongo que ya en la guerra, y són completamente lógicas ya que són simple troleo. Africa estaba dominada por Francia e Inglaterra, y lo mismo que en Egipto o la India alentar a los nacionalismos de los indígenas era táctica politica. Les dora la píldora a los negros, si, lo mismo que a musulmanes o hindúes dominados por las potencias enemigas de Alemania, pero no quiere decir nada. De haberse materializado el sueño de una Africa alemana, la unión terrestre de la Deutsch Ostafrika con el Camerún, Togoland y Namibia, y haberse mantenido hasta Hitler, estoy seguro de que ese discurso jamás habría sido pronunciado.





https://howtoarsenio.blogspot.com/2011/03/hugo-pratt-varios.html


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> En China son oficialistas *y en Japon favorables al Eje, todavia hoy dia*



¿en serio? pues no lo parece


----------



## HDR (8 Ene 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Estas muy empeñado en recalcar que nos desprecias, a lo mejor es que se te escapa -también- el mismo concepto de desprecio. Tantos esfuerzos contradicen la misma esencia del conceto.
> 
> Tan cobarde que se quedó a morir en su barco, cosa que no todos los capitanes hacen. Tan cobarde que le dieron dos medallas al valor en la WWI. Dos más de las que tienes tú.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajajaja, cómo glorificáis el FRACASO, está claro que sois buenas ratillas de izquierdas, buenos socialistas de pura cepa, hechos para perder y romantizar lo perdido.

"Gñeeeee murió como un héroe en su barcoooo buaaaa boy a lloraaaaar"
Realidad: Murió como una rata en su escondrijo, metros bajo tierra, sin escapatoria posible, rodeado, y suicidándose sin luchar mientras críos de 12 años daban la cara por él.


Todo es discursito a medida, y os lo creéis, jajajajajajajajaja. Qué ignorantes, sois puta escoria deleznable, un auténtico desecho, babosas. Os escupo.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaja, cómo glorificáis el FRACASO, está claro que sois buenas ratillas de izquierdas, buenos socialistas de pura cepa.
> 
> "Gñeeeee murió como un héroe en su barcoooo buaaaa boy a lloraaaaar"
> Realidad: Murió como una rata en su escondrijo, sin escapatoria posible, rodeado.
> ...



Lo que tú hagas, dada tu escasa dignidad, a nadie importa. Te contesto a ti para que lo lean los demás.
Sí, sí tenía escapatoria, continuar la lucha en el sur montañoso, recomendación de muchos. Su opinión era que no haría lo que criticaba en otros, que no podría exigir luchar hasta el final sin dar ejemplo, que sin su presencia todo colapsaría y que se quedaría a morir en Berlín. 
He dicho que tenía dos medallas al valor más que tú, pero también dos más que Stalin, churchill, einsenhower, Roosevelt, degaulle y demás genocidas de tres al cuarto.

No glorifico el fracaso, para empezar, yo no glorifico. Hitler, aunque blando e ingenuo, luchó por una buena causa. Pocos humanos pueden decir eso. Mírate a ti.


----------



## HDR (8 Ene 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Lo que tú hagas, dada tu escasa dignidad, a nadie importa. Te contesto a ti para que lo lean los demás.
> Sí, sí tenía escapatoria, continuar la lucha en el sur montañoso, recomendación de muchos. Su opinión era que no haría lo que criticaba en otros, que no podría exigir luchar hasta el final sin dar ejemplo, que sin su presencia todo colapsaría y que se quedaría a morir en Berlín.
> He dicho que tenía dos medallas al valor más que tú, pero también dos más que Stalin, churchill, einsenhower, Roosevelt, degaulle y demás genocidas de tres al cuarto.
> 
> No glorifico el fracaso, para empezar, yo no glorifico. Hitler, aunque blando e ingenuo, luchó por una buena causa. Pocos humanos pueden decir eso. Mírate a ti.





Cero chapas tendría Stalin, y le restregó la polla por la cara a tu Adolfito.

Lo más gracioso de todo es que ni siquiera sois nazis. Tú y el follanegrosnba que abre el hilo no tenéis nada en común con un nazi de su época. Sois ridículos, una parodia lamentable. Con vuestra simple presencia y el despliegue de subnormalidad que hacéis ayudáis a ridiculizar el nazismo.

Por cierto, destrozar Europa con una guerra desmedida y mandar su economía a la mierda para siempre no es una buena causa. Es la causa de los gilipollas como tú, que es distinto. _"Es queeeee había que matar sionistas no sé qué"_, no, mataron al judío tendero y al judío médico y al judío del bar de la esquina. Los sionistas estaban en Inglaterra y EEUU, y todos sobrevivieron al idiota del bigotito.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Ene 2022)

En México también he escuchado la gilipollez de que Hitler quería matar a todos los _no arios, _y que no hubiera dejado a ningún mestizo con vida. Claro, a nadie se le ocurre pensar la enorme distancia geográfica que hay entre Alemania y México (el Atlántico entero y más) y que los ojos de Hitler estaban puestos en el este de Europa, por eso invadió Polonia y la URSS, no América, ni siquiera África, que le quedaba más cerca.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Ene 2022)

Con este otro discurso, Hitler también hizo reír a su audiencia:


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Cero chapas tendría Stalin, y le restregó la polla por la cara a tu Adolfito.
> 
> Lo más gracioso de todo es que ni siquiera sois nazis. Tú y el follanegrosnba que abre el hilo no tenéis nada en común con un nazi de su época. Sois ridículos, una parodia lamentable. Con vuestra simple presencia y el despliegue de subnormalidad que hacéis ayudáis a ridiculizar el nazismo.
> 
> Por cierto, destrozar Europa con una guerra desmedida y mandar su economía a la mierda para siempre no es una buena causa. Es la causa de los gilipollas como tú, que es distinto. _"Es queeeee había que matar sionistas no sé qué"_, no, mataron al judío tendero y al judío médico y al judío del bar de la esquina. Los sionistas estaban en Inglaterra y EEUU, y todos sobrevivieron al idiota del bigotito.



¿estalin? No. El consejo de seguridad de la ONU y el resto del mundo que eran sus colonias. Todos los imperios del mundo coaligados excepto el japonés. Que encima fue también culpable, por no atacar a la URSS y en vez de eso dejarse engatusar por los espías anglosajones y atacarlos a ellos, con el objetivo de permitir a los norteamericanos entrar en la guerra como entran en todas, con ataques de falsa bandera destinados a tener a su pueblo de su lado.

Destrozar Europa no fue la causa, fue la consecuencia. La consecuencia de perder, pero sin librar la batalla Europa estaba perdida de todas formas. La degeneración que vivimos ahora la habían empezado a practicar ya en los años 20.
Ademas de que si Alemania no atacaba a la URSS, la URSS iba a atacar Alemania de todas formas. A Alemania y a todo el mundo, ya que a diferencia de Alemania, cuyo fin era etnocéntrico y por lo tanto era limitado, el fin de la URSS era de vocación universal. Tomar Rusia primero fue el plan B al no poder tomar Alemania. A punto estuvieron tras la WWI.

El objetivo del comunismo fue primero Alemania desde el principio, desde Marx.
La URSS ya había invadido y colonizado unos cuantos países antes de ser atacada.

Y a Alemania ya le habían declarado la guerra en 1933 Los dueños del mundo, que en los primeros años fue de boicot comercial. Es curioso como los dueños del mundo ejercen boicots internacionales contra quien les da la gana, pero luego atacan militarmente a países que no quieren comerciar con ellos, considerándolo un casus belli. A china la atacaron por negarse a comprarles drogas. Es que lo cuentas y no te lo creen. Son curiosos tus héroes.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Ene 2022)

Cuando el presidente James Knox Polk se tragó más de medio México en 1848, ninguna de las potencias de entonces le declaró la guerra.


----------



## HDR (8 Ene 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿estalin? No. El consejo de seguridad de la ONU y el resto del mundo que eran sus colonias. Todos los imperios del mundo coaligados excepto el japonés. Que encima fue también culpable, por no atacar a la URSS y en vez de eso dejarse engatusar por los espías anglosajones y atacarlos a ellos.
> 
> Destrozar Europa no fue la causa, fue la consecuencia. La consecuencia de perder, pero sin librar la batalla Europa estaba perdida de todas formas. La degeneración que vivimos ahora la habían empezado a practicar ya en los años 20.
> Ademas de que si Alemania no atacaba a la URSS, la URSS iba a atacar Alemania de todas formas. A Alemania y a todo el mundo, ya que a diferencia de Alemania, cuyo fin era etnocéntrico y por lo tanto era limitado, el fin de la URSS era de vocación universal. Tomar Rusia primero fue el plan B al no poder tomar Alemania tras la WWI.
> ...



De todo ese chapurreo, nada viene a desmentir que Hitler era idiota y que tomó decisiones de retraso.

La guerra era ganable, pero el loco la perdió. Sus generales le decían una cosa y él hacía lo contrario. Le pedían 300 u-boots para rendir rápido a Inglaterra, el idiota se ponía a hacer buques y solo 90 u-boots. Le pedían cazas de última generación, él hacía bombarderos porque estaba enamorado de la figura de Hans Ulrich y creía que se podía ganar solo con stukas y sucedáneos. Tenía arrinconados a los ingleses en Dunkerke, manda parar las tropas porque no lo veía claro, y se le escapan todos en pateras. Sus generales le dicen que deben machacar a los ingleses en los aeródromos, para que no puedan ni despegar, él se pone a bombardear civiles y así la RAF puede volar y defenderse. Le dicen que invada la URSS en marzo, él la invade a finales de junio y se le echa el invierno encima. Le dicen que atacar Kursk es una gilipollez, y allá que va él con todo a despeñarse. Cuando finalmente van a atacar Kursk, el muy anormal manda que se paren todos porque le da un ataque de inseguridad, y los rusos en esas semanas crean unas defensas que ni la Línea Maginot. Hace desarrollar una serie de tanques especiales, "mágicos", en los que se gasta un pastizal y luego no sirven para nada. El Ferdinand era la risa, no tenía ametralladora y por tanto la infantería se lo comía vivo. Ve que EEUU le está metiendo acero por un tubo a la URSS en convoyes por el Océano Ártico, y se queja a sus generales porque, claro, no hay suficientes u-boots para pararlos...

Admirar a un personaje así... Tela. Para machacar judíos sí, ahí tenía máxima eficiencia el tío, para todo lo demás un incompetente. Y decir esto no es tener de héroes a los otros.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (8 Ene 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Cuando el presidente James Knox Polk se tragó más de medio México en 1848, ninguna de las potencias de entonces le declaró la guerra.



Cuando Stalin se tragó media Polonia en 1939 tampoco. De hecho el general Sikorski Władysław Sikorski's death controversy - Wikipedia estuvo haciendo ruido, quejándose del genocidio que cometieron los soviéticos en Katyn exigiéndole a Churchill que tomara cartas en el asunto…lo que obtuvo fue la muerte en un extraño accidente de aviación.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (8 Ene 2022)

Hubo negros y moros en el ejército alemán. De hecho la idea primigenia de Hitler era crear el estado de Israel, habló con el tío de Arafat, y la posesión satánica se hizo.

Jamás el Diablo pudo anotarse un tanto mayor.

También es cierto que la mierda de Thule, predispuso bastante.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (8 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> De todo ese chapurreo, nada viene a desmentir que Hitler era idiota y que tomó decisiones de retraso.
> 
> La guerra era ganable, pero el loco la perdió. Sus generales le decían una cosa y él hacía lo contrario. Le pedían 300 u-boots para rendir rápido a Inglaterra, el idiota se ponía a hacer buques y solo 90 u-boots. Le pedían cazas de última generación, él hacía bombarderos porque estaba enamorado de la figura de Hans Ulrich y creía que se podía ganar solo con stukas y sucedáneos. Tenía arrinconados a los ingleses en Dunkerke, manda parar las tropas porque no lo veía claro, y se le escapan todos en pateras. Sus generales le dicen que deben machacar a los ingleses en los aeródromos, para que no puedan ni despegar, él se pone a bombardear civiles y así la RAF puede volar y defenderse. Le dicen que invada la URSS en marzo, él la invade a finales de junio y se le echa el invierno encima. Le dicen que atacar Kursk es una gilipollez, y allá que va él con todo a despeñarse. Cuando finalmente van a atacar Kursk, el muy anormal manda que se paren todos porque le da un ataque de inseguridad, y los rusos en esas semanas crean unas defensas que ni la Línea Maginot. Hace desarrollar una serie de tanques especiales, "mágicos", en los que se gasta un pastizal y luego no sirven para nada. El Ferdinand era la risa, no tenía ametralladora y por tanto la infantería se lo comía vivo. Ve que EEUU le está metiendo acero por un tubo a la URSS en convoyes por el Océano Ártico, y se queja a sus generales porque, claro, no hay suficientes u-boots para pararlos...
> 
> Admirar a un personaje así... Tela. Para machacar judíos sí, ahí tenía máxima eficiencia el tío, para todo lo demás un incompetente. Y decir esto no es tener de héroes a los otros.



Así es, Hitler fue el principal artífice de la derrota de Europa.


----------



## Ludovicus (9 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No sé, yo tengo las ideas muy claras. No puede gustarme un socialista germano filoislámico si soy español conservador de derechas. Menos aún uno que era un lunático estúpido y desequilibrado y que condenó a su país a la derrota por su mediocridad al mando.
> 
> Creo que no tengo ningún cacao. No soy yo el filonazi que va por ahí con imágenes de negros de la NBA mientras intenta que Hitler sea Teresa de Calcuta para intentar ganarse la aprobación de los progres que lo critican, como haría un buen arrastrado de pura cepa.
> 
> ¿Estás seguro de que eres nacional-*socialista*? Tienes tendencias de cobarde pepero.



Filoislámico también era Franco, así que supongo que no era ni conservador ni de derechas. Y si el socialismo consiste en defender una fuerte intervención estatal en la economía, también era socialista.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Filoislámico también era Franco, así que supongo que no era ni conservador ni de derechas. Y si el socialismo consiste en defender una fuerte intervención estatal en la economía, también era socialista.



Los liberales no habeis impedido ni que un barrio dejara de ser comunista en toda vuestra patetica historia


----------



## Ricohombre (9 Ene 2022)

EnKli dijo:


> Keria matar a toh k no tenían loh ojo asuleh y fueran rubitoh
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es literalmente lo que me explicaron en el colegio



XD y especialmente a los morenazis españoles que ej que son medio morojs... jajajaja si lo dicen los de izquierdas será verdad!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Ene 2022)

*¡SIEG HEIL!*


----------



## Ludovicus (9 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los liberales no habeis impedido ni que un barrio dejara de ser comunista en toda vuestra patetica historia



¿Liberal yo? Je je, muy bueno.


----------



## galdubat (9 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> A mí también. Exactamente eso, como a todos los nacidos en los últimos 80 años.
> 
> Rascando un poco uno puede descubrir que las causas de la II GM fueron principalmente monetarias. Había (y sigue habiendo) un sistema bancario mundial diseñado para el expolio de los pueblos, y Hitler quiso sacar a Alemania y sus aliados de ese juego. No le dejaron ni por las buenas ni por las malas. El patrón trabajo es una cosa muy peligrosa...
> 
> ...



Simil perfecto, crear iflacion mediante la emisión de moneda, es como metwr billetes falsos en el mercado.
Lo que pasa ds que los prineros que reciben esos billetes compran activos a precio antiguo. Los siguientes solo pagan una parte de la inflación, es el populacjo el ultimo que recibe esos billetes, ya cuando todo ha subido de precio. 
Por eso los primwros en la fila de rwcibir los billetes les encanta Keynes.


----------



## Simplisto (9 Ene 2022)

Jesse Owens no tuvo problemas en participar juegos de Berlín, Djokovic no puede jugar open Australia.. sinmas..


----------



## Furymundo (9 Ene 2022)

Simplisto dijo:


> Jesse Owens no tuvo problemas en participar juegos de Berlín, Djokovic no puede jugar open Australia.. sinmas..



BOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2022)

Simplisto dijo:


> Jesse Owens no tuvo problemas en participar juegos de Berlín, Djokovic no puede jugar open Australia.. sinmas..



¿Y por qué iba Jesse Owens iba a tener problemas a participar en los JJOO de Berlín?

¿Qué razón iba a haber?


----------



## Simplisto (9 Ene 2022)

Los negros pudieron participar sin problemas,un derecho a participar en una competición deportiva y eso demuestra un "talante" del gobierno alemán de la época,el "talante"contra la "imposición" actual..sinmas.....En Alemania fueron tratados como grandes deportistas ahora el mejor deportista del tenis de probablemente todos los tiempos es un deportista"apestado"...


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Y por qué iba Jesse Owens iba a tener problemas a participar en los JJOO de Berlín?
> 
> ¿Qué razón iba a haber?



Ejque Jirler no le saludo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Ene 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ejque Jirler no le saludo.



De este tema debería hacer hilo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De este tema debería hacer hilo



Por mi no te cortes.


----------



## XXavier (10 Ene 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Los colegios son factorías cuyo objetivo es dañar a los niños de manera irreversible, para impedir que se desarrollen como personas.



La educación en casa da buenos resultados, siempre que los padres tengan suficiente nivel...









Don't stifle home schooling | Neil Fernandez


Neil Fernandez: Proposals to register children educated at home would subject families to the misguided whims of local authorities




www.theguardian.com





La persona que escribe el artículo es el padre de Arran Fernández, Senior Wrangler a los 18 años... Nunca lo ha logrado alguien a esa edad. Arran Fernandez - Wikipedia


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ene 2022)

Habrá que ver también cuán cierto es lo que se dice en este video, aunque, leyendo los comentarios, parece que la gente ya no es tan crédula con la propaganda antialemana:


@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## Supremacía (10 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu eres un rojo de mierda y tu avatar lo demuestra, la historia te importa un pimiento, y lo sabemos todos
> 
> Así que aquí no engañas a nadie, gusano



¿A quién le respondes? No sé si es un forero que tengo bloqueado, porque no puedo ver su nombre.


----------



## germano89 (10 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Evidentemente. Vosotros sois babosas de mar, y yo un tiburón blanco; no hay comunicación posible entre vosotros y yo, estoy a un nivel exageradamente superior, vuestra ignorancia es terrible. Hitler era un idiota con retraso y ahí están sus actos que lo demuestran, no voy a entrar a debatirlos con las babosas, qué sentido tendría. Ni siquiera sois mi presa, no gano nada comunicándome con absolutos ignorantes abducidos. Hitler era un imbécil, como corresponde a un socialista, y él solo arruinó la guerra para Alemania. Franco lo caló bien y por eso se pasó toda la IIGM riéndose de él con desprecio. Resultado: Hitler al hoyo, Alemania comunista, Franco al bollo, España nacionalcatolicista.
> 
> Cualquiera se ríe de un desnortado limitadillo y con ínfulas. Como hago yo con vosotros.



Para ser un tiburón eres muy tozudo y muy terco, y encima con aires de superioridad que no son rebajados ni con datos. Creo que te pegaría más un burro o una cabra que un tiburón. Aunque elijas lo que elijas, jamás se podrá debatir con animales así, gracias a gente como tú internet no es un sitio de debate ni aprendizaje, es un sitio para hacer propaganda.


----------



## germano89 (10 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No debato nada, no voy a entrar a contrastar hechos concretos que demuestran por qué Hitler era un retrasado mental y un cobarde con gente como tú que son la indigencia mental materializada. Tan solo os desprecio, y mira si eres tonto que no distingues.
> 
> Sois tan entrañables como los comunistas que van por ahí diciendo que la URSS fue la que venció a Alemania. Todos vais dándoos golpecitos en el pecho con vuestros discursitos a medida. Estáis hechos los unos para los otros
> 
> ...



Es que fué la URSS la que ganó la guerra


----------



## HDR (10 Ene 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Para ser un tiburón eres muy tozudo y muy terco, y encima con aires de superioridad que no son rebajados ni con datos. Creo que te pegaría más un burro o una cabra que un tiburón. Aunque elijas lo que elijas, jamás se podrá debatir con animales así, gracias a gente como tú internet no es un sitio de debate ni aprendizaje, es un sitio para hacer propaganda.



¿Vas a llorar, babosa?




germano89 dijo:


> Es que fué la URSS la que ganó la guerra



Ignorante.


"Fué"


----------



## germano89 (10 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> ¿Vas a llorar, babosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajajaa De argumentos andas escaso y de modales y educación veo que lo mismo. Tus padres tienen que estar decepcionadísimos con la educación tan pobre que te han proporcionado. Pena me dan.

pd: Es tan fácil pescar tiburones que ni lo ves venir jajajajajaja


----------



## HDR (10 Ene 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> jajajajajaa De argumentos andas escaso y de modales y educación veo que lo mismo. Tus padres tienen que estar decepcionadísimos con la educación tan pobre que te han proporcionado. Pena me dan.
> 
> pd: Es tan fácil pescar tiburones que ni lo ves venir jajajajajaja



Óhh qué péna más grandé mé síento múy mál


No podría importarme menos lo que sea que digas, mierdecilla. No eres nada, te pisoteo.


----------



## germano89 (10 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Óhh qué péna más grandé mé síento múy mál
> 
> 
> No podría importarme menos lo que sea que digas, mierdecilla. No eres nada, te pisoteo.



Bueno listo, me puedes decir entonces quién ganó la guerra según tú?
O estas aquí solo para contaminar y evitar que la gente abra los ojos?
A ver cuántos huevos tiene el tiburón jajajajja


----------



## HDR (10 Ene 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Bueno listo, me puedes decir entonces quién ganó la guerra según tú?
> O estas aquí solo para contaminar y evitar que la gente abra los ojos?
> A ver cuántos huevos tiene el tiburón jajajajja



Yo al mierdecilla no lo voy a enriquecer con mi conocimiento, te jodes.


----------



## Esflinter (10 Ene 2022)

Hitler era un follanegros jojojo, a ver lo que dice UriCorto, digo @Uritorco


----------



## germano89 (10 Ene 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Yo al mierdecilla no lo voy a enriquecer con mi conocimiento, te jodes.



Jajajajajajja sois de manual, no os da para más. Ya veo todo lo que sabes, seguro que vives del R78 y de ahí tu actitud.


----------



## Sinjar (11 Ene 2022)

Cuando algunos descubran que el nacional socialismo/fascimo no va de la mano con la etnia o raza de un pueblo/nación, les va a dar algo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Ene 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Jajajajajajja sois de manual, no os da para más. Ya veo todo lo que sabes, seguro que vives del R78 y de ahí tu actitud.



Es malo, no tonto. Eso es lo jodido

A el le importa una mierda la historia o los argumentos, solo viene a provocar porque disfruta tomando el pelo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Ene 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> ¿A quién le respondes? No sé si es un forero que tengo bloqueado, porque no puedo ver su nombre.



HDR


----------



## RayoSombrio (18 Ene 2022)

La judiada ha manipulado muchísimo en este tema. Dudo que mucha gente sepa estas cosas.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (18 Ene 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> A mí también. Exactamente eso, como a todos los nacidos en los últimos 80 años.
> 
> Rascando un poco uno puede descubrir que las causas de la II GM fueron principalmente monetarias. Había (y sigue habiendo) un sistema bancario mundial diseñado para el expolio de los pueblos, y Hitler quiso sacar a Alemania y sus aliados de ese juego. No le dejaron ni por las buenas ni por las malas. El patrón trabajo es una cosa muy peligrosa...
> 
> ...



Es incluso peor porque remanipulan lo manipulado, en una espiral de mentiras que requiere mucho tiempo y explicaciones desentrañar. Un ejemplo de esto es Keynes. Manipulado hasta el esperpento.

Soy todo lo contrario a un keynesiano, pero hay que aclarar que Keynes nunca ha defendido esas teorías que utilizan en su nombre. Algo muy fácil de desmontar. Como se suele hacer, se coge una teoría incompleta y se utiliza obviando la parte que no interesa. Como en tantos otros temas, intentar explicar la realidad posteriormente, cuando ya está arraiga la mentira, es un shock que la mayoría no asimila.

Vivimos una mentira.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Es incluso peor porque remanipulan lo manipulado, en una espiral de mentiras que requiere mucho tiempo y explicaciones desentrañar. Un ejemplo de esto es Keynes. Manipulado hasta el esperpento.
> 
> Soy todo lo contrario a un keynesiano, pero hay que aclarar que Keynes nunca ha defendido esas teorías que utilizan en su nombre. Algo muy fácil de desmontar. Como se suele hacer, se coge una teoría incompleta y se utiliza obviando la parte que no interesa. Como en tantos otros temas, intentar explicar la realidad posteriormente, cuando ya está arraiga la mentira, es un shock que la mayoría no asimila.
> 
> Vivimos una mentira.



¿Sonre Keynes que quieres decir?

Explicalo que me interesa


----------



## uno_de_tantos (18 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Sonre Keynes que quieres decir?
> 
> Explicalo que me interesa



Más de una vez he pensado en abrir un hilo sobre el asunto, pero como bien sabes, da pereza poner hilos con una explicación más o menos larga. Si se argumentan como es debido, no los leen, y si no se argumentan, no se creen. Hoy o mañana me pongo con el tema.

Básicamente es todo una manipulación, Keynes no era tan gilipollas como para decir que había que gastar y gastar (al estilo del subnormal de Eduardo Garzón). De hecho de gilipollas no tenía nada, fue un inversor de gran éxito. Keynes comentaba que el estado tenía que hacer de colchón en una economía capitalista, es decir, una economía con altibajos.

Ahorrando en tiempos de bonanza para amortiguar la caída en el siguiente ciclo. Gastando en tiempos de crisis lo ahorrado anteriormente. 

Ya ves.....de eso a las teorías que se gastan los subnormales progres, hay un abismo. Cogen la parte del gasto y se olvidan la parte del estado ahorrador. Para estos rojos siempre es gastar más de lo que se genera, se imprime y asunto resuelto.

Además está muy, muy argumentado todo, no hay secretismo alguno en sus palabras, ninguno. A pesar de ello tenemos que escuchar continuamente las típicas memeces. Resulta increíble!!!! Pero en fin.....que te voy a contar a ti.

Por poner un símil del tema que sueles sacar. Es igual que comentar a cualquier persona normal que Jesse Owens habló bien del trato que le dio Hitler, o que los americanos traten de racista a Hitler mientras en su país los negros no podían entrar en zonas de blancos. Comentar obviedades fácilmente comprobables cortocircuita a la mayoría.

El mundo está ciego a los hechos, por muy a la vista que estén.


----------



## arriondas (18 Ene 2022)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Filoislámico también era Franco, así que supongo que no era ni conservador ni de derechas. Y si el socialismo consiste en defender una fuerte intervención estatal en la economía, también era socialista.



De hecho, existe un libro que habla de ello:







El franquismo no fue un régimen como las dictaduras del cono Sur, con los Chicago Boys asesorando a todo trapo. El peso del sector público era muy grande en España (el INI, del que muchos se acordarán)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Más de una vez he pensado en abrir un hilo sobre el asunto, pero como bien sabes, da pereza poner hilos con una explicación más o menos larga. Si se argumentan como es debido, no los leen, y si no se argumentan, no se creen. Hoy o mañana me pongo con el tema.
> 
> Básicamente es todo una manipulación, Keynes no era tan gilipollas como para decir que había que gastar y gastar (al estilo del subnormal de Eduardo Garzón). De hecho de gilipollas no tenía nada, fue un inversor de gran éxito. Keynes comentaba que el estado tenía que hacer de colchón en una economía capitalista, es decir, una economía con altibajos.
> 
> ...



Ok. Pillado

Eso lo conocía, pensé que te refería a alguna otra cosa.

Pero sí, tienes razon


----------



## Suricuti (21 Ene 2022)

Joder, cualquiera pensaría que estamos hablando de Perro Sánchez o Fracasado, pero no, estamos hablando de Adolfo el progre, según parece...más razones para no ser nacional socialista y seguir manteniendome nacionalconservador


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2022)

Suricuti dijo:


> Joder, cualquiera pensaría que estamos hablando de Perro Sánchez o Fracasado, pero no, estamos hablando de Adolfo el progre, según parece...más razones para no ser nacional socialista y seguir manteniendome nacionalconservador



¿Qué tiene esto que ver con progre?

Estais apollardados completamente


----------



## qbit (14 Feb 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y es de las mentiras del Sistema que mas ha calado de todas.
> 
> Y la que mas dificil resulta de borrar a la gente



Porque el plan era seguir con el Plan Kalergi, con la invasión, así que había que avergonzar a la gente por no querer dejarse invadir por millones de tercermundistas.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Feb 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Más de una vez he pensado en abrir un hilo sobre el asunto, pero como bien sabes, da pereza poner hilos con una explicación más o menos larga. Si se argumentan como es debido, no los leen, y si no se argumentan, no se creen. Hoy o mañana me pongo con el tema.
> 
> Básicamente es todo una manipulación, Keynes no era tan gilipollas como para decir que había que gastar y gastar (al estilo del subnormal de Eduardo Garzón). De hecho de gilipollas no tenía nada, fue un inversor de gran éxito. Keynes comentaba que el estado tenía que hacer de colchón en una economía capitalista, es decir, una economía con altibajos.
> 
> ...



Como todo, con Keynes, imagino que irían poco a poco. "Vale, vale, lo ahorrado, pero qué problema hay si hacemos que gaste lo ahorrado más en parte se endeude trayendo ahorros del futuro? También son ahorros. Problemas? Ninguno, no?" y de ahí han acabado con deudas monstruosas.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (14 Feb 2022)

Simplemente equilibrio. Fronteras. Culturas. Tradiciones. Libertad. Raza.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (14 Feb 2022)

Algunas citas mas sobre negros moros y
demas de Adolf Hitler en sus discursos
politicos:

Por ejemplo aqui van las citas sobre los
negros:

1º En el extranjero Alemania ya está humillada.
El Estado tiembla ante cualquier capitán
negro francés, la nación ya no es peligrosa.

2º Si esto fuera así esto significaría que si
trasladásemos a los alemanes al África central y
trajéramos a los negros, todo seguiría como si
los alemanes siguieran aquí y que el negro sabría
crear un Estado tan culto como el nuestro. No
crean que una banda de Jazz podría crear una
cultura como la que tenemos. Si miramos a
nuestro alrededor todo lo que aquí vemos ha sido
producido por la colaboración del trabajo
intelectual y físico durante siglos. ¿De dónde
vienen
estos inventores?.* ¿Creen ustedes que la especie
humana tiene algún invento creado por un
negro?. Ni uno. Incluso los trabajos primitivos
que ha realizado los asumió de la raza blanca*. Si lo
entrenas lo suficiente puede tocar una ópera de
Wagner en un piano.
Pero esto demuestra la habilidad del entrenador
no la habilidad del negro. Solo ahora se
comienza a civilizar la negro. Y esto se aplica
a todos los aspectos. Ciertamente *un negro puede
limpiar una bombilla, pero no puede inventarla.*

3º Este punto de vista, que constituye la base
de todo el pensamiento de hoy en día, afirma que un
negro podría presidir las sesiones de la
Sociedad de Naciones

4º Después de la guerra, los aliados declararon
que los alemanes no eran
dignos de gobernar a los negros

5º
Esta forma fue en la
que perdieron su libertad la gente de Marruecos,
los bereberes, los árabes, los negros y así
sucesivamente, todos ellos se convirtieron en las
víctimas de potencias extranjeras en cuyas
bombas y espadas seguramente no llevaban la
inscripción “Hecho en Alemania”, sino más bien,
“Hecho en las democracias”.

6º. Esta
guerra se persiguió en nombre de la cultura,
la humanidad, la buena suerte, el progreso, la
civilización y el buen Dios. Incluso en nombre
de la religión sagrada y en subordinación a tal fin
los negros y los Bosquimanos (Bucchmenschen)
tuvieron que ser movilizados.

Citas de los negros en Mi Doctrina:
7º. 
Por el contrario, la concepción racista ve en el 
Estado el medio de conservar la 
superioridad de la raza aria, dispensadora de la 
civilización 
La concepción racista, por el contrario, establece 
la diferencia entre los valores de las diversas 
razas primitivas de la humanidad. En principio, 
no ve en el Estado sino un fin, que es el 
mantenimiento de la existencia de las razas humanas. 
No cree de ningún modo en su igualdad, sino que 
reconoce, por el contrario, su diversidad y su 
valor más o menos grande. Este conocimiento la 
obliga, conforme a la voluntad eterna que rige el 
mundo, a favorecer la victoria del mejor y del 
más fuerte, y a exigir la subordinación de los malos y 
los débiles. Se inclina así ante el principio 
aristocrático de la naturaleza, y cree que esta ley rige
hasta los últimos representantes de la especie. 
Reconoce no solamente la diferencia de valor de las 
razas, sino también los valores diversos de los 
individuos. Sabe distinguir, en la masa, el valor de la 
persona, y obra así como potencia organizadora 
frente al marxismo destructor. Cree que es 
necesario dar un ideal a la humanidad, pues esto 
le parece ser la condición primera de la existencia 
de esta humanidad. Pero no puede reconocer una 
ética, cualquiera que sea, si ésta presenta un 
peligro para la perpetuación de la raza que 
defiende una ética más alta;* pues, en un mundo 
mestizado e invadido por una descendencia de 
negros, todas las concepciones humanas de belleza y 
de nobleza, así como todas las esperanzas en un 
porvenir ideal de nuestra humanidad estarían 
perdidas para siempre. *
La cultura y la* civilización humana, están, en 
este continente, indisolublemente ligadas a la 
existencia del ario. Desaparecido o disminuido él, 
los sombríos velos de una época de barbarie 
descenderían sobre esta tierra.*

8º.
Esta escuela enseñaba todavía a cada alemán a 
no buscar la salvación de la nación 
en frases engañosas que invitaban a una 
fraternización internacional a los negros, 
alemanes, chinos, 
franceses, ingleses, etc., sino a buscarla en la 
fuerza y en el espíritu de decisión del pueblo mismo.

9º. 
Unicamente en Francia es donde se descubre hoy 
un acuerdo secreto perfecto, entre las 
intenciones de los bolsistas, representados por 
los judíos, y los deseos de una política nacional de 
origen patriota. Por eso Francia es y será nuestro
más temible enemigo. Este pueblo, que desciende 
cada vez más al nivel de los negros pone en peligro,
sin hacer ostentación, la existencia de la raza 
blanca, ayudando a los judíos a lograr sus fines 
de dominación universal. 

10º.
Francia misma debe ser comprendida en estos 
Estados, no solamente porque su ejército se 
completa y aumenta cada día, gracias a los 
recursos de 
las poblaciones de color de su gigantesco imperio,
sino también porque su invasión por los negros 
es tan rápida que verdaderamente se puede decir 
que en Europa está naciendo un Estado africano


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Feb 2022)

Murdoch1488 dijo:


> Algunas citas mas sobre negros moros y
> demas de Adolf Hitler en sus discursos
> politicos:
> 
> ...



No conocia la mayoria de ellas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Feb 2022)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> Y Hitler no tenia ambiciones en África, el quería su Lebensraum.



Cada uno en su continente. Era un hombre ordenado.


----------



## nekcab (15 Feb 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> "...
> Ahorrando en tiempos de bonanza para amortiguar la caída en el siguiente ciclo. Gastando en tiempos de crisis lo ahorrado anteriormente.
> ..."



Eso cambia bastante la historia.


----------



## nekcab (15 Feb 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Le dicen que invada la URSS en marzo, él la invade a finales de junio y se le echa el invierno encima.



Parece que quieres obviar ciertas cosas:



Adolf Hitler dijo:


> “Si los italianos no hubiesen invadido Grecia y no hubiesen precisado nuestra ayuda la guerra podría haber tomado otro rumbo. Habríamos retrasado la llegada del invierno ruso unas cuantas semanas y conquistado Leningrado y Moscú. No habría habido ningún Stalingrado”



Recogido en las memorias Leni Riefenstahl


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Feb 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Parece que quieres obviar ciertas cosas:
> 
> 
> 
> Recogido en las memorias Leni Riefenstahl



Todos esos que critican la invasion a la URSS o son bolcheviques o son jijijaeístas que activamente actuan para que España esté como esta


----------



## skan (19 Abr 2022)

Esos pueblos, que llamáis "oprimidos", hasta hace poco (hasta el siglo XIX) se dedicaban a secuestrar y esclavizar a los europeos, tanto a los que capturaban en barcos como a los de sus incursiones en las costas. 

Y antes de eso invadieron la Peninsula Ibérica y parte de Europa del Éste, y habían exterminado a casi todos los pueblos cristianos de Oriente y Norte de África. 

Algunos países occidentales lucharon contra esos piratas berberiscos y mercenarios y colonizaron parte de África.


Pero ahora la extrema izquierda y los endófobos nos los quieren vender como que ellos eran los buenos y vinieron a traernos su amor. O incluso que nos trajeron la agricultura, la ciencia, el regadío y los acueductos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Abr 2022)

skan dijo:


> Esos pueblos, que llamáis "oprimidos", hasta hace poco (hasta el siglo XIX) se dedicaban a secuestrar y esclavizar a los europeos, tanto a los que capturaban en barcos como a los de sus incursiones en las costas.
> 
> Y antes de eso invadieron la Peninsula Ibérica y parte de Europa del Éste, y habían exterminado a casi todos los pueblos cristianos de Oriente y Norte de África.
> 
> ...



Y eso es otro tema, ademas


----------



## Supremacía (19 May 2022)

El _Lebensraum_ o el _Drang nach Osten_ no es más que la versión alemana del Destino Manifiesto gringo y su expansión al oeste. La diferencia entre ellos es que el Destino Manifiesto sí logró sus propósitos porque ninguna potencia mundial se lo impidió.


----------



## Supremacía (20 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los liberales no habeis impedido ni que un barrio dejara de ser comunista en toda vuestra patetica historia



No sólo eso, sino que después de la guerra permitieron que se hicieran comunistas países que no lo eran: China, Vietnam, Camboya, Cuba, Corea del Norte.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> No sólo eso, sino que después de la guerra permitieron que se hicieran comunistas países que no lo eran: China, Vietnam, Camboya, Cuba, Corea del Norte.



Y si lo hicieron es por algo...


----------



## Supremacía (20 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y si lo hicieron es por algo...



Y después los putos liberales tienen el descaro de decir que el nazismo y el comunismo son lo mismo, cuando ellos fortalecieron el comunismo, mientras que el nazismo le hizo una guerra infernal.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Y después los putos liberales tienen el descaro de decir que el nazismo y el comunismo son lo mismo, cuando ellos fortalecieron el comunismo, mientras que el nazismo le hizo una guerra infernal.



Es que es eso, y no quieren verlo.

Una cosa es la narrativa y otra los hechos


----------



## Supremacía (20 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es que es eso, y no quieren verlo.
> 
> Una cosa es la narrativa y otra los hechos



Más allá de la llamada Operación Impensable de Churchill, que se quedó como un mero plan, ¿cuándo hicieron algo los liberales en contra de la URSS después de derrotar a Alemania y durante los más de 40 años que duró la Guerra Fría?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 May 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Más allá de la llamada Operación Impensable de Churchill, que se quedó como un mero plan, ¿cuándo hicieron algo los liberales en contra de la URSS después de derrotar a Alemania y durante los más de 40 años que duró la Guerra Fría?



Si es obvio. Sobre Alemania y Japon, arrasamiento total

Contra la URSS y la CHina comunista...jijijaja

Los hechos son claros


----------



## Vegeto1989 (21 May 2022)

Hitler era Mason y fue puesto por la élite de los "judíos" , fué el chivo expiatorio y creó precedente para nunca más poder criticar a los judíos y que consiguiese su propio país y la hegemonía actual de la masonería y los "judíos".


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 May 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> Hitler era Mason y fue puesto por la élite de los "judíos" , fué el chivo expiatorio y creó precedente para nunca más poder criticar a los judíos y que consiguiese su propio país y la hegemonía actual de la masonería y los "judíos".



El subnormal de turno que no ha leído un libro de los que hicieron los NS, ni ha visto un discurso, ni una película hecha por ellas, pero que no hace mas que ver youtube de judíos

Lavate la boca gilipuertas. Esa gente dio su vida y merece todo el respeto, mientras esos youtubers que dicen esas majaderías cobran por reírse de lo imbecil que eres


----------



## Vegeto1989 (21 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El subnormal de turno que no ha leído un libro de los que hicieron los NS, ni ha visto un discurso, ni una película hecha por ellas, pero que no hace mas que ver youtube de judíos
> 
> Lavate la boca gilipuertas. Esa gente dio su vida y merece todo el respeto, mientras esos youtubers que dicen esas majaderías cobran por reírse de lo imbecil que eres



¿Que me lave la boca? ¿Usted sabe hablar sin insultar? Lo siento si he tocado fibra sensible en su ídolo personal, pero nadie alcanza el poder sin FINANCIACIÓN, y las familias banqueras que le financiaron son los mismos que eran sus "enemigos". Luego se dedicó a perseguir a los judíos y masones que no pintaban nada, pero claro había que quedar bien. ¿Es que sin líderes políticos no sois hombres? Te dieron lo que necesitabas, un luchador contra los malvados, pero en esta vida sólo hay un Salvador, y es Jesús, y era judío (pero no lo escondía) y denuncio a aquellos que SE HACEN LLAMAR hijos de Abraham pero Sen realidad son hijos del diablo, porque engañan y matan. Jesús es el único Salvador pero no is gusta que hay que amar al enemigo y poner la otra mejilla porque confiamos en Dios y de Él es la justicia y nosotros merecíamos la muerte tanto como nuestros enemigos, porque no hay ni uno justo salvo Dios.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 May 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> ¿Que me lave la boca? ¿Usted sabe hablar sin insultar? Lo siento si he tocado fibra sensible en su ídolo personal, pero nadie alcanza el poder sin FINANCIACIÓN, y las familias banqueras que le financiaron son los mismos que eran sus "enemigos". Luego se dedicó a perseguir a los judíos y masones que no pintaban nada, pero claro había que quedar bien. ¿Es que sin líderes políticos no sois hombres? Te dieron lo que necesitabas, un luchador contra los malvados, pero en esta vida sólo hay un Salvador, y es Jesús, y era judío (pero no lo escondía) y denuncio a aquellos que SE HACEN LLAMAR hijos de Abraham pero Sen realidad son hijos del diablo, porque engañan y matan. Jesús es el único Salvador pero no is gusta que hay que amar al enemigo y poner la otra mejilla porque confiamos en Dios y de Él es la justicia y nosotros merecíamos la muerte tanto como nuestros enemigos, porque no hay ni uno justo salvo Dios.



Lo de Jesús es lo único importante que has dicho en tu mensaje.

Pero eso sí, es realmente lo Único Importante

Gloria a Cristo

PD: no deberías mentir en el resto de cosas


----------



## Vegeto1989 (21 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo de Jesús es lo único importante que has dicho en tu mensaje.
> 
> Pero eso sí, es realmente lo Único Importante
> 
> Gloria a Cristo



¿Por cierto como gestionas el seguir al Dios del pueblo judío y ser seguidor de Hitler? 
A mi parecer los judíos, masones y lo que sea no son más que servidores de Satanás disfrazados de lo que haga falta. Siempre lo ha sido y siempre lo será, es el único nexo común entre todas las cosas y además satanás puede infiltrarse en todos los sitios incluida la iglesia y utilizará todas las filosofías (derecha o izquierda, liberalismo o socialismo, conservadurismo o progresismo... Lo que quieras) 
En resumen al diablo le da igual lo que utilizar mientras te aleje de Cristo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 May 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> ¿Por cierto como gestionas el seguir al Dios del pueblo judío y ser seguidor de Hitler?
> A mi parecer los judíos, masones y lo que sea no son más que servidores de Satanás disfrazados de lo que haga falta. Siempre lo ha sido y siempre lo será, es el único nexo común entre todas las cosas y además satanás puede infiltrarse en todos los sitios incluida la iglesia y utilizará todas las filosofías (derecha o izquierda, liberalismo o socialismo, conservadurismo o progresismo... Lo que quieras)
> En resumen al diablo le da igual lo que utilizar mientras te aleje de Cristo.



¿y tú como ves ser cristiano y defender las mentiras del mundo para estar mas comodo en el?

Yo me defino como cristiano, y como tal, defiendo lo que sea verdadero y no lo que el mundo defiende.


----------



## Vegeto1989 (21 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿y tú como ves ser cristiano y defender las mentiras del mundo para estar mas comodo en el?
> 
> Yo me defino como cristiano, y como tal, defiendo lo que sea verdadero y no lo que el mundo defiende.



¿Cuáles son las mentiras del mundo que apoyo? 
¿Acaso he dicho yo que murieron 6 millones? ¿Acaso he dicho estar a favor de la manipulación de Hollywood o de la historia victimista del holocausto? 
Pues esta claro que el origen jazaro de los askenazis o de los libelos de sangre y la expulsión de los judíos de todos los países europeos sea un gran tabú e indica que siempre han tenido que ver con los grandes momentos o sucesos sociopoliticos (revolución francesa...). Yo soy un buscador de la verdad, pero los grandes mentirosos saben que un 90% de la verdad puede formar una mentira. Y que Franco o Hitler denunciasen el complot judeo masonico y comunista no indica que sean ajenos a ello, ya que en el fondo todo ese complot no es más que una conspiración satánica contra Cristo y los cristianos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 May 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las mentiras del mundo que apoyo?
> ¿Acaso he dicho yo que murieron 6 millones? ¿Acaso he dicho estar a favor de la manipulación de Hollywood o de la historia victimista del holocausto?
> Pues esta claro que el origen jazaro de los askenazis o de los libelos de sangre y la expulsión de los judíos de todos los países europeos sea un gran tabú e indica que siempre han tenido que ver con los grandes momentos o sucesos sociopoliticos (revolución francesa...). Yo soy un buscador de la verdad, pero los grandes mentirosos saben que un 90% de la verdad puede formar una mentira. Y que Franco o Hitler denunciasen el complot judeo masonico y comunista no indica que sean ajenos a ello, ya que en el fondo todo ese complot no es más que una conspiración satánica contra Cristo y los cristianos.



Vaya cacao mental llevas.

El que esta metido dentro pprque bebes de su desinfo eres tú


----------



## Vegeto1989 (21 May 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vaya cacao mental llevas.
> 
> El que esta metido dentro pprque bebes de su desinfo eres tú



Ilustrame, toda teoría me parece digna de estudio


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 May 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> Ilustrame, toda teoría me parece digna de estudio



Lee. Lee historia, vete a fuentes originales no a mierdas modernas


----------



## JessRex (22 Jul 2022)

*HAY UN EXTRACTO DE LA TELEVISIÓN ALEMANA DE LA EPOCA EN LA QUE LOS CINEASTAS AFICIONADOS DE LA WEHRMACHT MUESTRAN REPETIDAS IMAGENES DE LOS SOLDADOS PRISIONEROS "FRANCESES" NEGROS , LAS INSTRUCCIONES OFICIALES ERAN MOSTRAR REPETIDAS IMAGENES DE SUS CARAS , NEGROS CON CARA DE ASESINOS Y SALVAJES , QUE HACIAN BAILES TRIBALES Y DEGOLLABAN UN CORDERO Y SE LO COMIAN CRUDO CON LAS MANOS . LA IDEA ERA CLARA , MOSTRAR LA DEGENERACIÓN DE LOS FRANCESES OBLIGADOS A LUCHAR CON LOS ESCLAVOS DE SUS COLONIAS EN SU EJERCITO . EL METRAJE DE PROPAGANDA ALEMAN ERA REVELADOR " LOS ALIADOS DICEN QUE LUCHAN POR DEFENDER AL MUNDO DE NUESTRA "" BARBARIE MEDIEVAL "" , SOLO MIREN , AHÍ TIENEN A LOS DEFENSORES DE LA CULTURA " Y SALIAN NEGROS BAILANDO BAILES TRIBALES DE AFRICA Y COMIENDO UN CORDERO CRUDO CON LAS MANOS JAJAJAJA.*


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (22 Jul 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *HAY UN EXTRACTO DE LA TELEVISIÓN ALEMANA DE LA EPOCA EN LA QUE LOS CINEASTAS AFICIONADOS DE LA WEHRMACHT MUESTRAN REPETIDAS IMAGENES DE LOS SOLDADOS PRISIONEROS "FRANCESES" NEGROS , LAS INSTRUCCIONES OFICIALES ERAN MOSTRAR REPETIDAS IMAGENES DE SUS CARAS , NEGROS CON CARA DE ASESINOS Y SALVAJES , QUE HACIAN BAILES TRIBALES Y DEGOLLABAN UN CORDERO Y SE LO COMIAN CRUDO CON LAS MANOS . LA IDEA ERA CLARA , MOSTRAR LA DEGENERACIÓN DE LOS FRANCESES OBLIGADOS A LUCHAR CON LOS ESCLAVOS DE SUS COLONIAS EN SU EJERCITO . EL METRAJE DE PROPAGANDA ALEMAN ERA REVELADOR " LOS ALIADOS DICEN QUE LUCHAN POR DEFENDER AL MUNDO DE NUESTRA "" BARBARIE MEDIEVAL "" , SOLO MIREN , AHÍ TIENEN A LOS DEFENSORES DE LA CULTURA " Y SALIAN NEGROS BAILANDO BAILES TRIBALES DE AFRICA Y COMIENDO UN CORDERO CRUDO CON LAS MANOS JAJAJAJA.*



Fuente?


----------



## Gurb (22 Jul 2022)

Una flor no hace primavera, camarada.


----------



## JessRex (22 Jul 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> Fuente?



*Fernsehsender Paul Nipkow Berlín, (la primera y única emisora de televisión del Tercer Reich y que empezó a emitir en 1935 ). Era algo así como el NODO en el franquismo . El video está en mi poder.*


----------



## Hermericus (22 Jul 2022)

Jesse Owens dijo que en la Alemania nazi lo trataron como una persona y se sintió libre. 

Al volver a USA lo volvieron a tratar como un negro de raza inferior.


----------



## JessRex (23 Jul 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> Hitler era Mason y fue puesto por la élite de los "judíos" , fué el chivo expiatorio y creó precedente para nunca más poder criticar a los judíos y que consiguiese su propio país y la hegemonía actual de la masonería y los "judíos".



*Deja la coca , tu y los terraplanistas y los que creéis en los anunakis y pleyadianos sois los mismos gilipollas. *


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jul 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *Deja la coca , tu y los terraplanistas y los que creéis en los anunakis y pleyadianos sois los mismos gilipollas. *



Son desinformaciones sanas lo que dice ese forero


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Jul 2022)

Pegandote trolas.

Haces bien, si alguien se las traga, pues ese daño que haces








De este modo se promovía el odio a los negros durante el Tercer Reich


Nos recuerdan siempre los historiadores que los nazis odiaban a los negros, lo remarcan tanto en documentales como en los medios de comunicacion. Veamos las tecnicas usadas. En estas fotos tenemos a Joseph Goebbels, su hermana Maria en el día de su boda con el director de cine Max Wilhelm...




www.burbuja.info










En esta película propagandística hecha en la Alemania nazi suena el himno español y hasta un capitan de la wehrmacht brinda por España


Es una peli propagandística que está en la lista de películas prohibidas en ese país, al ser considerada como propaganda nazi. Es de 1941, hecha en plena Segunda Juerga Mundial...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Adelaido (6 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> y que deteste completamente a skins nazis que llaman "monos" a los negros.



Yo considero que los negros son simios, al menos no son seres humanos completos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Nov 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Yo considero que los negros son simios, al menos no son seres humanos completos.



No proceden de diferentes homínidos? Es la raza menos humana de todas. No jodas, son medio simios.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (6 Nov 2022)

Qué progre e inclusivx follamoros era el bigotes, y encima vegano jojojojojo


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (6 Nov 2022)

Vegeto1989 dijo:


> Hitler era Mason y fue puesto por la élite de los "judíos" , fué el chivo expiatorio y creó precedente para nunca más poder criticar a los judíos y que consiguiese su propio país y la hegemonía actual de la masonería y los "judíos".



*POR FIN ALGUIEN QUE LO ENTIENDE.*

Hitler y en nazismo son la psyop más grande de la historia puesta en marcha por el puto liberal-capitalismo criminal.


----------



## Adelaido (6 Nov 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> No proceden de diferentes homínidos? Es la raza menos humana de todas. No jodas, son medio simios.



Exactamente.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Nov 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Yo considero que los negros son simios, al menos no son seres humanos completos.



Se te va mucho la chaveta


----------



## Adelaido (6 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se te va mucho la chaveta



Los negros 100% confirmado que no pertenecen a la misma especie que nosotros.


----------



## Vegeto1989 (6 Nov 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> *POR FIN ALGUIEN QUE LO ENTIENDE.*
> 
> Hitler y en nazismo son la psyop más grande de la historia puesta en marcha por el puto liberal-capitalismo criminal.



Yo es que realmente lo veo así , como la forma de crear el salto a la hegemonía actual. Pero yo más que que verlo como algo político lo veo como algo espiritual , ya que aquellos que dicen ser judíos pero que no lo son también fundaron el comunismo. Es difícil de entender pero el diablo puede fomentar uno y otro lado de la moneda, pero nunca perderás si estás con Cristo.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Nov 2022)

Don Vladimir Harkonnen dijo:


> *POR FIN ALGUIEN QUE LO ENTIENDE.*
> 
> Hitler y en nazismo son la psyop más grande de la historia puesta en marcha por el puto liberal-capitalismo criminal.




Explíquese   
Dudo yo que el "capitalismo" liberal internacional financiase y se encargase de crear al NSPD precisamente


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Explíquese
> Dudo yo que el "capitalismo" liberal internacional financiase y se encargase de crear al NSPD precisamente



Se lo inventan, les encantan las trolas.

Ellos te dicen que el rojerío es la alternativa al capitalismo, cuando descubres con datos que es falso se inventan que el nazismo tambien es un invento del capitalismo.

Tienen una trola para cada nivel


----------



## Visilleras (6 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se lo inventan, les encantan las trolas.
> 
> Ellos te dicen que el rojerío es la alternativa al capitalismo, cuando descubres con datos que es falso se inventan que el nazismo tambien es un invento del capitalismo.
> 
> Tienen una trola para cada nivel



Ya lo suponía...
Pero al menos podían dar detalles para relatar la trola, que tiene que estar curioso a ver como intentan casar acontenimientos históricos para justificarla


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ya lo suponía...
> Pero al menos podían dar detalles para relatar la trola, que tiene que estar curioso a ver como intentan casar acontenimientos históricos para justificarla



Ni lo intentan.

Los ganadores de la IIGM se pegan las trolas de forma abierta. No buscan una explicacion verosimil. Siempre es que los nazis eran locos, que Hitler era un tarao, que Hess voló a Inglaterra porque era un loco...siempre es así.

Los ganadores de la IIGM simplemente hacen manipulacion emocional con cine y documental lacrimogeno a la vez que se pegan trolas en los libros de historia. Y eso es lo que hacen, ni siquiera intentan algo verosímil.

El Hitler verdadero con el Hitler caricaturizado no tienen nada que ver.

Joder, si es que ya lo puse en el foro, hay una peli dirigida por el ¡¡¡CUÑADO DE GOEBBELS!!! que tuvo premio artistico y politico en el Tercer Reich en el que el aleman bueno sacrifica su vida para salvar a los negros.


----------



## Adelaido (7 Nov 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ni lo intentan.
> 
> Los ganadores de la IIGM se pegan las trolas de forma abierta. No buscan una explicacion verosimil. Siempre es que los nazis eran locos, que Hitler era un tarao, que Hess voló a Inglaterra porque era un loco...siempre es así.
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo que cuando iban a tomar Moscú derribarían los diques y la sumergerían creando un lago artificial (entre otras cosas imposible por la orografía de la ciudad).

Es que hay que ser retrasado o borrego perdido como para creerse semejantes trolas.


----------



## JessRex (7 Nov 2022)

*LA UNICA RAZON POR LA QUE HITLER ACOGIO RAZAS INFERIORES EN SU EJERCITO FUE A PARTIR DE 1943 CUANDO LA GUERRA PINTABA YA MAL PARA ALEMANIA Y PORQUE TENIAN INTERESES EN COMUN CONTRA EL IMPERIO BRITANICO QUE LOS SOMETIA EN SUS COLONIAS .HITLER EN EL MEIN KAMPF DICE CLARAMENTE QUE QUIERE ABOLIR EL EJERCITO MERCENARIO DE EXTRANJEROS Y CREAR UN EJERCITO NACIONAL . 

EN EL DICURSO DE HITLER SOBRE EUROPA EN LOS ULTIMOS AÑOS DE LA GUERRA DEJA CLARO QUE TANTO ESPAÑOLES , COMO ROMANOS , COMO GERMANOS HICIERON LO QUE DEBIAN HACER CONTRA LAS INVASIONES ARABES , MONGOLAS Y NEGROIDES EN SU TIEMPO Y QUE AHORA ERA EL MOMENTO DE QUE ALEMANIA HICIERA LO MISMO.

QUE HUBIERA OTRAS RAZAS A FINALES DE LA GUERRA QUE APOYASEN MMILITARMENTE AL 3 REICH NO ES QUE SE LES CONSIDERASE IGUALES , SINO SIMPLEMENTE DIPLOMACIA Y EN POLITICA BELICA INTERNACIONAL QUIEN NO SABE LO QUE ES LA DIPLOMACIA MAL VA .*


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (7 Nov 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> A mí también. Exactamente eso, como a todos los nacidos en los últimos 80 años.
> 
> Rascando un poco uno puede descubrir que las causas de la II GM fueron principalmente monetarias. Había (y sigue habiendo) un sistema bancario mundial diseñado para el expolio de los pueblos, y Hitler quiso sacar a Alemania y sus aliados de ese juego. No le dejaron ni por las buenas ni por las malas. El patrón trabajo es una cosa muy peligrosa...
> 
> ...



Que se lo digan a Sadan Hussein y después a Gadafi, fue exactamente eso, querer pasar del dólar y montarse su propia moneda, en oro.
El sistema monetario actual, tiene mas de cien años ya, es criminal. Nuestros controladores aquí no dejan nada al azar, ni ahora ni desde nunca, es la herramienta principal para controlar al mundo y mantener esclavizados a los seres humanos.


----------



## Karlos Smith (7 Nov 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> A mí también. Exactamente eso, como a todos los nacidos en los últimos 80 años.
> 
> Rascando un poco uno puede descubrir que las causas de la II GM fueron principalmente monetarias. Había (y sigue habiendo) un sistema bancario mundial diseñado para el expolio de los pueblos, y Hitler quiso sacar a Alemania y sus aliados de ese juego. No le dejaron ni por las buenas ni por las malas. El patrón trabajo es una cosa muy peligrosa...
> 
> ...



Y los narigudos entre la 1 y 2da guerra mundial pasaron por europa como la langosta, acopiando bienes y riquezas, mientras la gente se moria de hambre en la postguerra.

Eso cabreó a mucha gente y de ahi la inquina que llevo a tratarlos "regular" en la WWII.

Son fantasias que lei hace tiempo.


----------



## JessRex (7 Nov 2022)

*UN COMUNISTA ES UN HIJO DE PUTA PERO ALGUIEN QUE DEFIENDE LAS DEMOCRACIAS BURGUESAS PARLAMENTARIAS MODERNAS Y DEGENERADAS TAMBIEN LO ES. AL FIN Y AL CABO FUERON ALIADOS EN LA 2 GUERRA MUNDIAL PORQUE SON LA MISMA MIERDA .*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2022)

Comento un pequeño error, aunque no cambia la esencia del texto:

Este audio no corresponde a 1936 tras la invasion italiana a Etiopía, sino a 1939, en un discurso para responder a Roosevelt. Es el mismo donde ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Nov 2022)

up


----------



## germano89 (20 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Comento un pequeño error, aunque no cambia la esencia del texto:
> 
> Este audio no corresponde a 1936 tras la invasion italiana a Etiopía, sino a 1939, en un discurso para responder a Roosevelt. Es el mismo donde ...



Entonces de qué fecha es eso? No puede ser antes del 1 de septiembre de 1939 porque menciona a Polonia.


----------



## germano89 (20 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se te va mucho la chaveta



Hay gente que se piensa que esto es tiktok y que esos razonamientos son aceptables aquí en burbuja, donde estamos lo mejor de la sociedad


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Dic 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Entonces de qué fecha es eso? No puede ser antes del 1 de septiembre de 1939 porque menciona a Polonia.



28 de abril de 1939


----------



## kandutery (20 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Paul Von Lettow Vorbeck no tragaba a Hitler, le llamó hijo de puta en toda su cara y se quedó tan ancho



Cuánta fantasía


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Dic 2022)

el nazi follamoros de burbuja jajajajajajajajajajajajajaajajjaa


----------



## kandutery (20 Dic 2022)

El Moñas dijo:


> Hitler era nacionalista y socialista. Nacionalista alemán, en el sentido de promoción y expansión de Alemania, y socialista en el lado económico por otro.
> 
> Y esto no lo digo para convencer a rojos de hoy día de que Hitler era progre o similar. Son los datos. Los que dudeis de que Hitler era socialista consultad el ideario del NSDAP, el Partido NacionalSocialista de los Trabajadores Alemanes, *que así se hacía llamar*



No se puede separar una cosa de la otra. Si quieres crear un Estado nacional debes crear un Estado social, y viceversa


----------



## kandutery (20 Dic 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> í te voy a demostrar que Hitler no era un tonto que no sabía comandar a sus ejercitos.



A Alfred Jodl lo ahorcaron por demostrar que Hitler fue un gran comandante militar y que fue su propia autoridad lo k evitó k el frente no se deshiciera con una huída generalizada de soldados, como hicieron los ejércitos de Napoleón cuando ls temperatura bajó a -40 sin estar preparados para ello


----------



## ㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤㅤ (20 Dic 2022)

Foro-Vertedero de Judíos y otros MENA, Latinos y NEETs, Homosexuales y Pervertidos, Gentuza subversiva Antifa y LGBT, con una fijación enfermiza hacia Hitler y una estrambótica _Négrophilie_, carece TOTALMENTE de credibilidad, fracasa estrepitosamente en su pretensión de pasar por _Site_ „disidente“ y „blanco“ (como es el caso de Latinos y Sudamericanos). Aquí defienden el Abrahamismo y el Colonialismo, que a través del Capitalismo y la Codicia judía, llevaron la MISERIA a –entre otros lugares– África, con su »mensaje« civilizador, _i.e._ comunista y universalista. Las _Democracias_ que sustentan su apreciada „Civilización occidental“, y que les brindan comodidad y un Sistema parlamentario de Partidos, a cuyos Políticos corruptos, anti-blancos y _no blancos_, conceden Propaganda y Publicidad diaria. _Threads_ reiterativos y banales _ad nauseam _con títulos (o así) y contenidos ininteligibles. Los vencedores y quienes han escrito la Historia siempre han sido los mismos.

Probablemente el Bᥙrbᥙjis_tard_ ignora lo que significa realmente RACISMO, en su acepción natural, antes de ser tergiversado por los Medios, las Democracias y los Políticos, etc. – incluido este mismo Muladar de Burbuja. Incapacitado _peɾ se_ para someterse a una determinada Disciplina y parasitando Internet durante décadas de eterna vagancia y esclavo del falso Mundo virtual, su FARSA fue fácilmente desmontada tiempo ha. 
Los _Burbujurracos_ deberían dedicarse a su FARSA de Políticos y Fútbol de mierda con sus ídolos GAY dopados — O mejor: ser deportados a África, Latinoamérica, la India, Medio Oriente o trabajar de por vida en _Gulags_, junto con sus execrables amigos Antifa, _Nafris_, Políticos et al. y NO regresar JAMÁS. Por lo demás, parecen Negros: en _Threads_ como ESTE DELATAN su _Status_; NO es normal tal comportamiento. Probablemente el primer Negro de la Historia era _Burbujufo _(así son llamados). 

PS: Ciertamente, no puedes conceder credibilidad a un Fanático y conspiranoico del Fútbol confinado aquí, durante más de una Década, que engulle los Deportes multirraciales que le brindan los_ Aliados_, d.h. NFL o NBA, y cuyo _Nickname_ se presta ridícula y deplorablemente ininteligible. Además, lunático Abrahamita que apoya la Inmigración de Afroasiáticos Cristianos, así como a sus Politicastros de color inmigracionistas, internacionalistas y sionistas ( v. gr. Abascal). Según parece, incluso estuvo llorando recientemente porque su Ídolo Gay de color _Penɑldo_ ha causado profunda decepción en el Mundial de mierda *seufz*. Fanboy de_ Negricius_ y la _nueva generación_ de Negros madridistas, e impostor Cripto-Judío que finge conocer al Judío y ser Anti-Comunista, lo cual es mentira, desempeña el rol de „Natzee“ _Burbujista_ y es una FARSA en todos los aspectos, lo mismo que sus _seguidores_.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (20 Dic 2022)

El Moñas dijo:


> Hitler era nacionalista y socialista. Nacionalista alemán, en el sentido de promoción y expansión de Alemania, y socialista en el lado económico por otro.
> 
> Y esto no lo digo para convencer a rojos de hoy día de que Hitler era progre o similar. Son los datos. Los que dudeis de que Hitler era socialista consultad el ideario del NSDAP, el Partido NacionalSocialista de los Trabajadores Alemanes, *que así se hacía llamar*



Hitler era nacionalista y capitalista, que son las dos vertientes del fascismo. El partido nazi fue sustentado desde su nacimiento por las donaciones de grandes empresarios, y privatizó la mayoría de grandes empresas alemanas de la época como el deutsche bank, acerías, ferroviarias, etc. y las entregó a la burguesía alemana (los representantres de la cual estaban la mitad en puestos importantes del partido nazi, cachualidades de la vida)

Luego a la hora de verdad a los comunistas, marxistas, socialistas, etc los perseguía, porque era todo menos socialista, a pesar de que en el nombre del partido pusiera "socialista".

No hace falta leer ningún ideario, en su propio mein kamjjjjjjjj reconoce que para atraer a las masas de lumpen se debe adoptar simbología comunista y socialista, e incluso, textualmente, "el color rojo del que nos habíamos apropiado para atraerlos al local de nuestras asambleas" (cap. propaganda y organización)

Por suerte el cuento chino de que el nazismo y hitler eran socialijjjjtajjjj cada vez tiene las patas más cortas y ya se va diluyendo, pero hay que admitir que la gUSAnada os llegó a colar bien la propaganda para criminalizar al socialismo real.


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Dic 2022)

La pregunta que no se ha hecho en este hilo al OP, es si en las Leyes de Nüremberg de 1935 los negros y otras razas estaban igualmente contempladas como "impuras". 

El OP padece de una extraña clase de esquizofrenia politica, pretende ser un nazi progresista, un nazi adaptado a los delirantes tiempos que vivimos. Es un nazi posmoderno, es para descacharrarse este tío.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Dic 2022)

Después de tantos años, podemos afirmar que lo único malo de Hitler es que no terminó su trabajo.


----------



## Herbert West (20 Dic 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 895161



¿Esta es una cita real del personaje o un meme tuyo?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La pregunta que no se ha hecho en este hilo al OP, es si en las Leyes de Nüremberg de 1935 los negros y otras razas estaban igualmente contempladas como "impuras".
> 
> El OP padece de una extraña clase de esquizofrenia politica, pretende ser un nazi progresista, un nazi adaptado a los delirantes tiempos que vivimos. Es un nazi posmoderno, es para descacharrarse este tío.



Oye, hijo de puta, ya que te gusta tanto ser un follaaliados de mierda, ¿por qué no sigues sus narrativas en el bozal y la bakunah, rata de cloaca?


----------



## Digamelon (20 Dic 2022)

Nazis = antiguo régimen
Aliados = nwo

Fin.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Dic 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Nazis = antiguo régimen
> Aliados = nwo
> 
> Fin.



Sí y no. 

Mas bien es:

-Eje: Soberanía Nacional

-Aliados: Esclavitud de las naciones a los poderes supranacionales.


----------



## Digamelon (20 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí y no.
> 
> Mas bien es:
> 
> ...



Es dedir, antiguo régimen vs nwo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Dic 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Es dedir, antiguo régimen vs nwo



Es que su definicion es bastante correcta, pero por ejemplo en algunos puntos difiere, como por ejemplo que a los del Eje no les gustaban las clases sociales creadas dentro del pueblo por sangre, o la explicación del tema judío, que no tiene el Antiguo Regimen.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (20 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Alemania se quedó en segundo plano a la hora de repartir África y Asia en el s. XIX. Inglaterra y Francia se quedaron con todo lo bueno y a los demás, con Alemania a la cabeza, les quedaron las sobras. Alemania entra en la I GM en gran parte por esto. Hitler dice lo del vídeo sin creer ni una sola palabra, porque no es Alemania sino sus rivales quienes dominan esos continentes.



No. Alemania no va a wwi por África. Ni de coña.

Estudia nini.


----------



## burbucoches (20 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto lo dijo despues de la invasion de Italia a Etiopía, tras quejarse las democracias del fajsismoh i del nancismoh
> 
> El texto completo relacionado lo pongo si alguien lo pide. Pero lo de mas salsa es lo que dice el video
> 
> ...



Por ESO tu tienes UN negroc eNel avatar?


----------



## Scout.308 (20 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La pregunta que no se ha hecho en este hilo al OP, es si en las Leyes de Nüremberg de 1935 los negros y otras razas estaban igualmente contempladas como "impuras".
> 
> El OP padece de una extraña clase de esquizofrenia politica, pretende ser un nazi progresista, un nazi adaptado a los delirantes tiempos que vivimos. Es un nazi posmoderno, es para descacharrarse este tío.



Es un neonazi que se desvive por demostrar que los nazis eran lo más follanegros que hay, es lo que se ha dado en llamar un NACIONALPAGAFANTAS


----------



## JessRex (22 Dic 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *HAY UN EXTRACTO DE LA TELEVISIÓN ALEMANA DE LA EPOCA EN LA QUE LOS CINEASTAS AFICIONADOS DE LA WEHRMACHT MUESTRAN REPETIDAS IMAGENES DE LOS SOLDADOS PRISIONEROS "FRANCESES" NEGROS , LAS INSTRUCCIONES OFICIALES ERAN MOSTRAR REPETIDAS IMAGENES DE SUS CARAS , NEGROS CON CARA DE ASESINOS Y SALVAJES , QUE HACIAN BAILES TRIBALES Y DEGOLLABAN UN CORDERO Y SE LO COMIAN CRUDO CON LAS MANOS . LA IDEA ERA CLARA , MOSTRAR LA DEGENERACIÓN DE LOS FRANCESES OBLIGADOS A LUCHAR CON LOS ESCLAVOS DE SUS COLONIAS EN SU EJERCITO . EL METRAJE DE PROPAGANDA ALEMAN ERA REVELADOR " LOS ALIADOS DICEN QUE LUCHAN POR DEFENDER AL MUNDO DE NUESTRA "" BARBARIE MEDIEVAL "" , SOLO MIREN , AHÍ TIENEN A LOS DEFENSORES DE LA CULTURA " Y SALIAN NEGROS BAILANDO BAILES TRIBALES DE AFRICA Y COMIENDO UN CORDERO CRUDO CON LAS MANOS JAJAJAJA.*



*SOLO VENGO PARA REFLOTAR ESTE COMENTARIO QUE DIJE HACE TIEMPO PARA TODOS LOS FOLLANEGROS .*


----------



## aldebariano (22 Dic 2022)

Pillo hilo


----------



## Esflinter (23 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto lo dijo despues de la invasion de Italia a Etiopía, tras quejarse las democracias del fajsismoh i del nancismoh
> 
> El texto completo relacionado lo pongo si alguien lo pide. Pero lo de mas salsa es lo que dice el video
> 
> ...



Pon en el que opina sobre Franco y los españoles


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> La pregunta que no se ha hecho en este hilo al OP, es si en las Leyes de Nüremberg de 1935 los negros y otras razas estaban igualmente contempladas como "impuras".
> 
> El OP padece de una extraña clase de esquizofrenia politica, pretende ser un nazi progresista, un nazi adaptado a los delirantes tiempos que vivimos. Es un nazi posmoderno, es para descacharrarse este tío.



Y en vez de responderte, te llama hijo de puta y se cree que así se va a escapar de la pillada. Su modus operandi habitual.

Respecto a tu pregunta, el decreto complementario del 26 de Noviembre de 1935 extendió las provisiones de la _"Ley para la protección de la Sangre y el Honor Alemanes_" del 15 de Septiembre de 1935 a "_gitanos, negros y sus bastardos_".

He intentado encontrar una fuente directa del texto del edicto, pero se ve que por internete solo interesa lo de los judíos, y solo he encontrado referencias secundarias al decreto del 26 de Noviembre.

Lo que no entiendo muy bien es a estos nancys que pretenden defender a los nazis diciendo que no discriminaban a los negros. Si es una de las pocas cosas buenas que tenían los chavales de la cruz gamada.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los liberales no habeis impedido ni que un barrio dejara de ser comunista en toda vuestra patetica historia



Se ve que el Muro de Berlín lo derribaron bandas de neonazis.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (23 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> No sé, yo tengo las ideas muy claras. No puede gustarme un socialista germano filoislámico si soy español conservador de derechas. Menos aún uno que era un lunático estúpido y desequilibrado y que condenó a su país a la derrota por su mediocridad al mando.
> 
> Creo que no tengo ningún cacao. No soy yo el filonazi que va por ahí con imágenes de negros de la NBA mientras intenta que Hitler sea Teresa de Calcuta para intentar ganarse la aprobación de los progres que lo critican, como haría un buen arrastrado de pura cepa.
> 
> ¿Estás seguro de que eres nacional-*socialista*? Tienes tendencias de cobarde pepero.



Vaya zas en toda la boca. Impagable comentario. Me quito el sombrero, caballero.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (23 Dic 2022)

HDR dijo:


> Cero chapas tendría Stalin, y le restregó la polla por la cara a tu Adolfito.
> 
> Lo más gracioso de todo es que ni siquiera sois nazis. Tú y el follanegrosnba que abre el hilo no tenéis nada en común con un nazi de su época. Sois ridículos, una parodia lamentable. Con vuestra simple presencia y el despliegue de subnormalidad que hacéis ayudáis a ridiculizar el nazismo.
> 
> Por cierto, destrozar Europa con una guerra desmedida y mandar su economía a la mierda para siempre no es una buena causa. Es la causa de los gilipollas como tú, que es distinto. _"Es queeeee había que matar sionistas no sé qué"_, no, mataron al judío tendero y al judío médico y al judío del bar de la esquina. Los sionistas estaban en Inglaterra y EEUU, y todos sobrevivieron al idiota del bigotito.



Por no hablar del coste en vidas blancas europeas; millones de muertos, y la pérdida de supremacía de Europa, y seguimos sin levantar cabeza.


----------



## Esflinter (23 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Tu eres un rojo hijo de puta, por eso finges ser "un conservador de derecha" a la vez que llevas un avatar burlandote de Abascal
> 
> Y como tu cabeza de rojo hijo de puta no procesa la moral, no ves la contradiccion de intentar atacarme por llevar un avatar de un hombre negro en este hilo.
> 
> Porque los rojos sois así de escoria inmunda. La sociedad debe protegerse de los mierdas como tú



Solo sabe insultar el mamarracho follanazis


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Dic 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Vaya zas en toda la boca. Impagable comentario. Me quito el sombrero, caballero.



¿donde esta el zasca, hija de puta?

Ahí solo hay un rojo haciendose pasar por uno de derechas diciendo idioteces


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Dic 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Por no hablar del coste en vidas blancas europeas; millones de muertos, y la pérdida de supremacía de Europa, y seguimos sin levantar cabeza.



Precisamente hija de puta, estamos así a pesar de él, no por él.

Usted a demas de demagoga es una desgraciada


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Dic 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Solo sabe insultar el mamarracho follanazis



No proyecte, rata de cloaca. Sois los rojos hijos de puta los que entrais en ese modo. ¿O es que usted pone algun argumento, imbecil de mierda?


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No. Alemania no va a wwi por África. Ni de coña.
> 
> Estudia nini.



¿Y para qué quería la flota de Tirpitz Guillermo?.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Dic 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Y en vez de responderte, te llama hijo de puta y se cree que así se va a escapar de la pillada. Su modus operandi habitual.
> 
> Respecto a tu pregunta, el decreto complementario del 26 de Noviembre de 1935 extendió las provisiones de la _"Ley para la protección de la Sangre y el Honor Alemanes_" del 15 de Septiembre de 1935 a "_gitanos, negros y sus bastardos_".
> 
> ...



Otro tema son los eslavos, otras gentes que hay que añadir a la lista de razas malditas para los nazis. Sin embargo Cesard se pasó años en este foro recomendando viajar a Ucrania de turismo sexual e incluso para conseguir pareja estable con una eslava inferior impura. En fin, otra contradicción del nazi postureta este.

Y ya que me cita aprovecharé para repetir una pregunta que cesard no contestó, o contestó con sus ad-hominen habituales, y que creo que usted sí podrá hacer, demostrada su solvencia en muchos otros temas de historia. Puede que sea una pregunta estúpida, pero me tiene intrigado desde hace un tiempo: ¿Qué hacía Hjalmar Schacht en Nueva York en 1933, codeándose con todos los banqueros de la FED y con FDR?. Al año siguiente Jitler lo nombra ministro de economía del Tercer Reich......................

Es probable que usted tampoco quiera responder o le resulte incómodo, dado que defiende las tésis contrarias a donde yo quiero llegar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Otro tema son los eslavos, otras gentes que hay que añadir a la lista de razas malditas para los nazis. Sin embargo Cesard se pasó años en este foro recomendando viajar a Ucrania de turismo sexual e incluso para conseguir pareja estable con una eslava inferior impura. En fin, otra contradicción del nazi postureta este.



Sencillo, yo soy cristiano, no nazi. Para mí una persona cristiana de verdad es hermano mío, da igual cual sea su etnia. En cambio, a los españoles lleno de maldad y de tergiversaciones sois enemigos y escoria. No tengo una idea racial completa. Aunque entiendo el punto de vista de los nazis y en algunos casos lo veo acertado. Pero en eso no quita que la gente malvada seais mis enemigos y así os considere.

A eso súmale, y lo sabes, que los ucranianos antirrusos eran aliados de los nazis en la IIGM, y tenemos historias como la de Bandera. Y lo conoces, y aún así tratas de tergiversar.

Y de paso ya que tienes un hilo de peliculas de los años 30,40 y 50 te podrías ver Der Postmeister, de esa epoca, hecha por los nazis basado en una historia de Pushkin y que presenta a los rusos de forma positiva. 

Eso si te interesa el buen cine, claro, no solo el propagandista follaaliados



Billy Ray dijo:


> Y ya que me cita aprovecharé para repetir una pregunta que cesard no contestó, o contestó con sus ad-hominen habituales, y que creo que usted sí podrá hacer, demostrada su solvencia en muchos otros temas de historia. Puede que sea una pregunta estúpida, pero me tiene intrigado desde hace un tiempo: ¿Qué hacía Hjalmar Schacht en Nueva York en 1933, codeándose con todos los banqueros de la FED y con FDR?



Los nazis no hicieron nada agresivo contra el Sistema. Primero intentaron el desarme mundial una y otra vez. Cuando los follaaliados de la epoca solo querían destruir el Tercer Reich es cuando empezó a armarse. Y hasta entonces no querían enfrentamiento.

Tampoco hicieron peliculas antijudias hasta 1939, por ejemplo, por el mismo motivo.



Billy Ray dijo:


> Es probable que usted tampoco quiera responder o le resulte incómodo, dado que defiende las tésis contrarias a donde yo quiero llegar.



Defiendo lo que sea la verdad, si en un punto hay que atacar a los nazis, lo haré. 

Es lo que me diferencia de los follaaliados, que defendeis la propaganda de mierda a cualquier coste y a cualquier demagogia. Solo hace falta ver los ultimos 20 mensjaes de follaaliados de este hilo. Dais vergüenza ajena y os salva solo que sois mayoría, mayoría que apoya la inmoralidad y la mentira. Gentuza como HDR, Lemmy es Dios, Esflinter o tú que sois escoria de la mala.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Dic 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Y ya que me cita aprovecharé para repetir una pregunta que cesard no contestó, o contestó con sus ad-hominen habituales, y que creo que usted sí podrá hacer, demostrada su solvencia en muchos otros temas de historia. Puede que sea una pregunta estúpida, pero me tiene intrigado desde hace un tiempo: ¿Qué hacía Hjalmar Schacht en Nueva York en 1933, codeándose con todos los banqueros de la FED y con FDR?. Al año siguiente Jitler lo nombra ministro de economía del Tercer Reich......................



Schacht era banquero y masón, lo raro hubiera sido que no se codeara con los de la FED.

El plan que Schacht llevó a cabo para sacar a Alemania de la Gran Depresión iba en línea con las teorías de Keynes y con el New Deal de FDR. Keynes además había sido uno de los creadores del mito de que las reparaciones de Versalles habían sido demasiado duras. Keynes fue un gran admirador de las políticas de Schacht y luego alimentó el mito del "milagro económico" alemán de los primeros años del nazismo ("milagro económico" que en realidad era una burbuja especulativa condenada a explotar).

Schacht había sido el hombre que había sacado a la República de Weimar de la crisis de hiperinflación de 1923, y durante todo el periodo había sido uno de los campeones de la lucha de los gobiernos de Weimar para escaquearse de pagar las reparaciones de Versalles. Es lógico que Hitler recurriera a él para el periodo inicial de transición, cuando necesitaba a alguien que entendiera de economía, y cuando le apoyaban los conservadores y centristas como mal menor frente al comunismo.

El problema es que Schacht quería estabilizar y relanzar la economía alemana, mientras que Hitler quería dinero para rearmar a Alemania e ir a la guerra. Así que cuando en 1937 se hizo irreconciliable la contradicción entre los objetivos de ambos, Schacht le dijo a Hitler que había llegado el momento de dejar de alimentar la burbuja, y Hitler le sustituyó como Ministro de Economía por Göring, para seguir alimentando la burbuja con el plan cuatrienal. La anexión de Austria y la de Checoslovaquia le dió un balón de oxígeno a la burbuja, pero a mediados de 1939 Hitler ya tenía claro que aquello no se podía sostener mas sin ir a la guerra, y tuvo que comenzarla dos años antes de que venciera el plan cuatrienal de 1937.



Billy Ray dijo:


> Es probable que usted tampoco quiera responder o le resulte incómodo, dado que defiende las tésis contrarias a donde yo quiero llegar.



No se exactamente a dónde quieres llegar tu. Creo que algo sobre que Hitler también estaba en el ajo y era un títere de los-que-ya-sabemos para provocar la guerra y arruinar a Europa.

Hay teorías con cierto mérito que dicen que los-que-ya-sabemos alimentaban el socialismo por todo el mundo, el bolchevique incluído, para evitar que les surgiera competencia en otros países. Los innombrables ya controlaban EEUU, no necesitaban que surgieran polos financieros en otras partes, y si los demás países eran socialistas, no podrían convertirse en países ricos. Otra razón por la que desde Wall Street promovían el socialismo era, según estas teorías, porque tratar con un gobierno autoritario era mas fácil para los señores del papel que tener que tratar con regímenes parlamentarios. Y Hitler no dejaba de ser un socialista autoritario.

La estrategia de aquellos-que-no-deben-ser-nombrados vendría a ser, según estas teorías, que los gobiernos de los demás países se convirtieran en socialistas manirrotos (valga la redundancia) para que llenaran a sus países de deuda y así se volvieran dependientes financieramente de Wall Street. Hitler rompió la baraja comenzando la guerra en vez de acudir a los señores de la máquina de imprimir a pedirles préstamos, que es lo que los innombrables estaban esperando.

Yo no soy partidario de las teorías monocausales, y a la teoría que acabo de exponer le veo lagunas. Pero apunta ideas interesantes.


----------



## Amraslazar (23 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sencillo, yo soy cristiano, no nazi. Para mí una persona cristiana de verdad es hermano mío, da igual cual sea su etnia. En cambio, a los españoles lleno de maldad y de tergiversaciones sois enemigos y escoria. No tengo una idea racial completa. Aunque entiendo el punto de vista de los nazis y en algunos casos lo veo acertado. Pero en eso no quita que la gente malvada seais mis enemigos y así os considere.



Si se es cristiano, no se puede tener una teoría racial. Para Cristo todos los hombres somos hermanos, y nuestra humanidad reside en nuestra alma, no en nuestro cuerpo material, como pensaba Hitler.

Luego ya, lo de que seas antisemita y te declares calvonista, es un chiste que mejor dejo para otro día.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> A eso súmale, y lo sabes, que los ucranianos antirrusos eran aliados de los nazis en la IIGM, y tenemos historias como la de Bandera. Y lo conoces, y aún así tratas de tergiversar.



Bandera fue arrestado por la Gestapo en Septiembre de 1941, enviado con sus partidarios a un campo de concentración, y solo lo soltaron en Septiembre de 1944, cuando Alemania ya había perdido Ucrania, para lanzarlo contra la retaguardia soviética.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y de paso ya que tienes un hilo de peliculas de los años 30,40 y 50 te podrías ver Der Postmeister, de esa epoca, hecha por los nazis basado en una historia de Pushkin y que presenta a los rusos de forma positiva.



Película de 1940, cuando Alemania y la URSS eran aliadas.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los nazis no hicieron nada agresivo contra el Sistema. Primero intentaron el desarme mundial una y otra vez. Cuando los follaaliados de la epoca solo querían destruir el Tercer Reich es cuando empezó a armarse. Y hasta entonces no querían enfrentamiento.
> 
> Tampoco hicieron peliculas antijudias hasta 1939, por ejemplo, por el mismo motivo.



Hitler empezó a rearmar a Alemania desde el minuto 1 después de acceder a la Cancillería.

Las leyes de Nuremberg son de 1935, y la lista de decretos antisemitas es larga y empieza en 1933.

...

Ale, ya puedes responderme que soy un hijo de puta ñiñiñiñiñi Jirler era un hippie pacifista que amaba a negros y judíos ñiñiñiñi mira como tiro baba por la boca ñiñiñiñi... y el resto de tus frases habituales.


----------



## JessRex (23 Dic 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Pon en el que opina sobre Franco y los españoles



HITLER TIENE 2 CITAS A LOS ESPAÑOLES EN 2 DISCURSOS DIFERENTES. EN UNO AGRADECE A LA DIVISION AZUL SU LEALTAD Y HONOR Y DICE QUE CUANFO ACABE LA CONTIENDA HABRA QUE DEVOLVER A ESPAÑA TODO SU ESFUERZO Y AYUDA . 

EN OTRO DISCURSO HABLA DE EUROPA Y DICE QUE ROMANOS , GERMANOS Y ESPAÑOLES FUERON EL ESCUDO DE EUROPA EN EL PASADO DE INVASIÓNES ARABES Y AFRICANAS , DICIENDO QUE TODOS ELLOS CUANDO LUCHABAN CONTRA LAS INVASIONES NO LO HACIAN POR ESPAÑA , POR ROMA ETC SINO POR EUROPA Y SE REFIERE A ELLOS CON EM CALIFICATIVO DE HEROES , ALEGANDO QUE ESTA VEZ LE TOCABA A ALEMANIA DETENER LA INVASION Y PROTEGER EUROPA .

ES UN POCO DE CULTURA GENERAL QUE UN PROGRE CON EL CEREBRO LLENO DE MIERDA NUNCA QUERRA ESCUCHAR .


----------



## JessRex (23 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sencillo, yo soy cristiano, no nazi. Para mí una persona cristiana de verdad es hermano mío, da igual cual sea su etnia. En cambio, a los españoles lleno de maldad y de tergiversaciones sois enemigos y escoria.



MENUDO SUDACA TARADO ESTAS HECHO FOLLANEGROS.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (24 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Precisamente hija de puta, estamos así a pesar de él, no por él.
> 
> Usted a demas de demagoga es una desgraciada



Lo único que sabes hacer es insultar. No convences a nadie porque no tienes argumentos. Sólo eres un ridículo poser nazi follanegros.


----------



## Don Silverstein (24 Dic 2022)

Que el de la foto es el Op ni cotiza

Por cierto,no sé si el Op lo tenía en cuenta o incluso lo sabía,pero los judíos son un grupo ETNO-religioso,si tanto él como Hitler estaban en contra de ellos y aceptando el término de racista de este siglo,pues entonces si son racistas tanto él como Hitler.
Esto va en contra de lo dicho por el Op al soltar la perogrullada cristianotonta del año para considerarse antiracista él mismo.
También va en contra de lo dicho sobre Hitler.
Si por él contrario,Hitler o él Op no tienen nada contra ellos, pues deja el movimiento en la auténtica payasada en la que se ha convertido, 4 boomers seniles que no dejan de ser soft old school liberales + Moropanchinegrada que se creen en una posición de igualdad con respecto al resto de humanos,vamos sólo hace falta ver como la líder o uno de los líderes de ese movimiento es una panchiespañola de 1.50 m y cara de oler mierda.
Pero tampoco hay que hacerle mucho caso al OP, si Achmed le dice de no comer jamón y hacerse musulmán,lo hace,son sus principios y si no le gustan a las "minorías", se adapta a la de ellos,cristo aceptaría su conversión con tal de que no fuese rasista.


----------

